# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الأحد 27 مارس

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اسعد الله يومكم الاخ الكريم كسلاوي مشكور علي المجهود المقدر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يكون لجنة للجلوس مع المفوض لتحديد الجمعية العمومية


عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعه رقم 5 برئاسة المهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس مجلس إلادارة والعميد حقوقي عامر عبدالرحمن الامين العام والاستاذ رشيد الطاهر امين المال ,ظهر اليوم حيث اشاد المجلس بدور جماهير المريخ الكبير في دعم الفريق في مباراة المريخ وولفز النيجيري وبكل روابط والقروبات وأشاد بسفير السودان بنيجيريا وباعضاء السفارة والقطب المريخي محمد عثمان الطيب للمجهودات التى تم بذلها والخدمات الكبيرة لبعثة المريخ بنيجيريا واشاد المجلس كذلك برابطة المريخ بدبي لتكفلها بكل نفقات علاج لاعب الفريق النيجيري جابسون سالمون الذى يتوقع وصوله قبل انتهاء شهر مارس الجاري الى الخرطوم واستمع المجلس لتقرير من اللجنة العليا لمباراة المريخ وولفز النيجيري بالقلعة الحمراء واشاد بتنظيم المباراة وكل الترتيبات واستمع المجلس الى تقرير عن بعثة المريخ لنيجيريا قدمه رئيس البعثة المهندس عبدالقادر همد مساعد الرئيس واستمع المجلس لتقرير عن صحيفة المريخ التى عاودة صدورها مجددا واشاد بالصحيفة وبالمستوي المهني لها وبتوزيع الصحيفة وثمن الجهود التى بذلها القائمين علي امرها وقرر المجلس تفويض بعض الاعضاء لتحديد جلسة مع المفوض الولائي لتحديد تاريخ انعقاد الجمعية العمومية واستمع المجلس لتقرير مفصل من القطاع الرياضي بكل ما يختص من امر الفريق الاول من اصابات ولائحة الانضباط وسير الاعداد للاستحقاقات القادمة واهمها مباراة وفاق سطيف فى بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا واسمتع المجلس لتقرير من قطاع المنشآت قدمه المهندس حسن الوسيلة رئيس القطاع , واشاد المجلس باعمل الصيانة بدار النادي والاستاد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منافس المريخ يصل بطائرة خاصة






تفيد المتابعات ان نادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري قرر التوجه للسودان لمواجهة المريخ في ذهاب دور الـ16 بطائرة خاصة وذلك لتجنب ارهاق السفر ولتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية بأم درمان قبل لقاء العودة بالجزائر .. حيث اعلن مجلس الادارة بقيادة حمار الذي تراجع عن استقالته ان يسعي لتوفير كافة سبل الراحة للاعبين من اجل تخطي الفريق السوداني.

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديكم العافية يا شباب
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تسلم كسلاوي على المجهود الرائع دوماً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هزيمة مناسبة

 






 الخسارة بهدف واحد في ابيدجان وضد ساحل العاج تبقى خسارة مناسبة

 فالمنتخب في كوت ديفوار خصوصا ينهزم دوما هزيمة ثقيلة

 ولكن امس كان المنتخب كأنه يحاول  خلق ملامحه الخاصة. وكان يمكن ان ينهي المباراة تعادلية كما فعلت مصر في  نيجيريا بقيادة محمد صلاح.. لكن امس كان يوم الاهداف القليلة تعادلت  نيجيريا علي ارضها بهدف لمثله مع مصر وفازت تونس بشق الانفس علي توغو في  تونس وانتصرت ساحل العاج علي منتخبنا بهدف يتيم.. تألق اكرم الهادي امس  وبان تماما، خسارته لوزنه وكسبه لاراضيه كما ان ثنائية علي جعفر وامير كمال  قد تواصلت جميلة وفدائية وكان دخول اطهر والتبديل داخل الملعب الذي اجراه  مازدا بتحرير العجب من الطرف الايمن وادخال عنكبة المزعج.. كان نزار عالة  علي الوسط ولكن غطى عليه الآخرون في المجمل يبقي العنوان افضل ما يوصف به  ماتش الامس واعطى ذلك امل كبير في تجاوز المنتخب العاجي المتواضع حاليا  بهدفين في الخرطوم واستعادة الصدارة

 …….

 ان كان سعادة اللواء كمال شقاق  هو الناطق الرسمي للجنة التسيير فما الذي يجعل بعض اعضاء اللجنة يصرح حتى  حصل تضارب في موضوع غياب الجهاز. الفني قبل يومين فقال اللواء ان ايمال  متأثر بهجمات بروكسل وقال ابو جريشة ولكن التونسي غاب ليه.. لا يخفي علي  احد الضائقة المالية التي يمر بها المريخ وهي اكبر مهدد للمريخ في مشواره  الافريقي القادم ولعل كل الحراك الجماهيري لا يكاد يكفي لتسيير امور النادي  الاخرى من مصروفات.. على سعادة اللواء ان يوضح الامور على حقيقتها. وعلى  المجلس في اجتماعه اليوم ان يحاول ايجاد حل ناجع للمشكلة الكبرى والمتجددة  حتي لا يقع تمرد مثلما فعل مصعب عمر والمريخ يحتاج لكل لاعبيه…

 لا حل يا سيادة الرئيس ونسي الا  بدعم عاجل من الحكومة فالمريخ اليوم مواجه باستحقاق وطني ولابد ان جهاز  الامن سيقدم دعمه كما فعل مع اهلي شندي لكن الولاية والحكومة الاتحادية  مطالبتان بدعم عاجل والا فليسلم المجلس التسييري الامانة عاجلا. عسى ان  ينبري لتحملها من يسير النادي نحو غاياته بدون خوف من تمرد وغياب

 ….

 اين الجماعة الذين كانوا يعارضون  مجالس المريخ السابقة من الوضع الاني.. اين من يبشر في حفل اعادة الصحيفة  للصدور ولا يقدم دعما ولا رأي.. هذه الازمة كشفت بجلاء ان كل الاصوات التي  كانت تعارض جمال الوالي كانت تريد القرب منه لا من المريخ والا فذه قرب  المريخ متاح..

 ……..

 تداعيات خروج الهلال لا تزال  حديث الناس واعقب ذلك حوار الكاردينال مع ميرفت حسين في النيل  الازرق…الهلال خرج باكرا لانه فكر في النهائي .. وهاهو كردنة يفكر في بطولة  2018 وربنا يسهل.. يعني السنة الجاية ببح…هناك ايضا دهشة من عدم معرفة  الكارديطار لاسم لاعبه موكورو ولكن مالفت الناس اكثر في اسكتش كرادنة هو  لفظ الصواميل. ومسافة الالف صوا (ميل) تبدأ بخطوة…المشكلة صولة مش  صامولة…الكاردينال ما بين الفول والصامول اخرج الهلال واحرج جماهيره…

 ……….

 التعديل في البرمجة كان مناسبا جدا فخروج المريخ من الخرطوم كان سيكون مرهقا جدا علي امل الوطن

 ……

 عودة جابسون اكبر بشارة فالنيجيري كان نجم الموسم السابق بلا منازع

 ……

 اعلان الهلال عن الاستغناء  بالنسبة لمحترفيه الاجانب من حقه لكن ونزع الجنسية الملحق بالاستغناء ليس  من حقه صحيح ان الهلال تخصص بطولات داخلية لكنه ليس الداخلية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رفض جماهيري كبير للإستغناء عن موكورو

وجد قرار مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال الاخير بالاستغناء عن العاجي الشيخ موكورو ردة فعل عنيف من جمهور الهلال الذي رفض قرار الاستغناء عن اللاعب الذي ظهر بمستوي جيد في مباريات الدوري بالممتاز باستثناء اخفاقه في مباراتي الفريق امام الاهلي الليبي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إعفاء هيثم مصطفي من منصبه وتحويله للشباب


قرر مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال إعفاء هيثم مصطفي من منصبه مساعدا لمدرب الهلال المصري طارق العشري وتحويله لتدريب فريق الشباب بالنادي الي جانب الكابتن خالد جوليت .. وعلمت المتابعات ان قرار المجلس جاء من اجل كسب المزيد من الخبرة لنجوم الفريق السابقين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب الوطني يخطط لهزيمة العاجيين بأم درمان


 


   يخطط منتخبنا الوطني علي إنزال  الهزيمه بضيفه منتخب ساحل العاج عندما يستضيفه الثلاثاء القادم باستاد  المريخ بامدرمان ضمن الجولة الرابعة من تضفيات كأس الامم الافريقية  بالجابون 2017 من المجموعة التاسعة حيث يخطط السودان للفوز من اجل الثأر  لهزيمة مباراة ابيدجان بهدف جريفينهو وخطف صدارة المجموعة .. والعمل علي  الفوز علي المنتخب سيرواليون بأرضه حيث سيرتفع رصيد المنتخب الوطني الي 9  نقاط بعد سحب نقاط الجابون البلد المنظم للنهائيات وسيتوقف رصيد ساحل العاج  في 8 نقاط في حال فوزه علي سيراليون بأبيدجان بعد ان تعادل معه بسيراليون.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محلل بالتلفزيون الجزائري: 


 

وفاق سطيف يمر بفترة سيئة للغاية وخرج من كأس الجزائر على يد فريق من القسم الثاني 
قال عبد النور كزبارة المحلل  المعروف بالتلفزيون الجزائري إن المباراة بغض النظر عن الظروف التي يمر بها  وفاق سطيف في النهاية ستكون مباراة صعبة للغاية بالنسبة للفريقين, وتابع:  كل المؤشرات الآن تؤكد بأن المريخ أفضل من وفاق سطيف ولو طلب مني أحد تحديد  النسبة المئوية لحظوظ الفريقين في الترشح لمنحت المريخ 70% بلا تردد مقابل  30% للوفاق ويكفي أن المريخ الآن ينافس على صدارة الدوري الممتاز في حين  أن وفاق سطيف تراجع إلى المركز الثامن ومازال مهدداً بالمزيد من التراجع في  ظل المشاكل التي تتزايد كل يوم وانعكست كل هذه المشاكل على مقدمة الفريق  الهجومية التي لم تسجل غير 16 هدف في 23 مباراة خاضها في الدوري ويحتل هجوم  وفاق سطيف المركز قبل الأخير من بين جميع الأندية التي تلعب في الدوري  الجزائري وخرج من كأس الجزائر على يد فريق من القسم الثاني, ومضى عبد  النور: ما يزيد الوضع سوءً أن وفاق سطيف الذي خسر الكثير من نجومه مثل  بلعميري ودلهوم سيفقد ثلاثة من أميز لاعبيه أمام المريخ لمشاركتهم مع  المنتخب الأولمبي مثل كنيش وأم قران وحدوش وبالتالي فإن وفاق سطيف يعلق كل  آماله على المهاجم الأفريقي داوغلو الذي ساعده بصورة واضحة في تخطي عقبة  الكنغولي والترشح لمواجهة المريخ بعد أن سجل ثلاثة أهداف بمفرده ولو أوقف  المريخ خطورة هذا اللاعب وعزله عن المقدمة الهجومية سيضع الوفاق في وضعية  حرجة لا يُحسد عليها .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفيد المتابعات ان مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال ابلغ الاتحاد السوداني علي  مشاركة الفريق في بطولة سيكافا للاندية التي ستقام في مايو القادم .. حيث  اتفق الطرفين علي مشاركة الهلال في البطولة .. وقد كشف الكاردينال عن  الاتفاق بين الطرفين داخل اجتماع رئيس نادي الهلال مع اعضاء الهيئة  الاستشارية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصعب عمر : لم استلم مستحقاتي من المريخ لكن ساواصل نشاطي

قال مصعب إنه لم يتسلم مستحقاته من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بعد ولكنه تلقى تأكيدات قاطعة بتسليمه مستحقاته المالية مبيناً أنه سيواصل نشاطه بصورة طبيعية وسيكون مُطالباً بالاجتهاد أكثر في المرحلة المقبلة لأنه الآن في رحلة البحث عن خانة في تشكيلة الفرقة الحمراء بعد أن شغل بخيت خميس وظيفة الطرف الأيسر بكفاءة عالية وتوقّع مصعب أن تكون المنافسة شرسة للغاية بينه وبخيت خميس لكنه عاد وأكد قدرته على أخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي وتقديم كل مالديه للفرقة الحمراء وجدّد مصعب اعتذاره الشديد للجماهير الحمراء وتمنى الا تحاسبه على ما حدث بعد أن اعتذر للجميع واختار أن يفتح صفحة بيضاء عامرة بالإجادة والتألق لتعويض الجماهير عن فترة توقفه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري يفشل في اكمال المران

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 فشل اللاعب تراوري في إكمال مران فريقه يوم امس و خرج و لم يكمل التدريب الذي خاضه الاحمر إستعدادا لمواجهة الاكسبريس بحجة الإصابة و كان اللاعب قد خضع لتاهيل قبل مران امس للاصابة و ابدى الجهاز الطبي تخوفه من فقدان اللاعب ضد وفاق سطيف في ابطال افريقيا في جولة الإياب على ملعب المريخ يومى 9 ابريل المقبل .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* صحافة ساحل العاج: منتخب السودان غير جرئ
 
 
   اكدت صحافة ساحل العاج في تغطيتها لمباراة منتخب بلادها وضيفه السوداني  التي جرت ضمن مباريات المجموعة التاسعة من تصفيات امم افريقيا بالجابون  للجولة الثالثة التي كسبها اصحاب الارض بهدف .. ان المنتخب السوداني افتقد  للجرأة الهجومية المطلوبة .. واكدت ان السودان اهدر العديد من الفرص امام  مرمي الافيال وانه كان قادر علي الوصول للشباك في اي وقت.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يعسكر في مصر إستعدادا للوفاق



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تقرر ان يقيم المريخ معسكرا مقفولا استعدادا لمباراته الافريقية في جولة الاياب ضد وفاق سطيف حيث يقيم المريخ معسكره عقب مباراة 12 ابريل مباشر ة و يسافر الى العلمة والتي سيقضي فيها يومين على ان يغاددر الى سطيف صباح يوم مباراة الاياب في البطولة الافريقية خاصة ان المريخ يخطط للوصول الي مجموعات الابطال للمرة الثانية على التوالي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفاق سطيف يختار 19 ابريل موعدا لمباراة المريخ

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
اختار الوفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم التاسع عشر من الشهر المقبل موعدا لمواجهة اياب ابطال افريقيا دور الــــــ(16) ضد ممثل السودان المريخ بمدينة سطيف و يجدر ذكره ان مقابلة ذهاب ذات الدور ستلعب بملعب المريخ بام درمان يوم الثاني عشر من ابريل 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفاق سطيف يتغلب علي جمعية وهران ويحدد موعد لقاء الاياب

فاز وفاق سطيف منافس المريخ في البطولة الافريقية مساء أمس  السبت علي جمعية وهران بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف في البطولة المحلية ، وتأتي  المباراة ضمن إستعدادت السطايفة للقاء المريخ في التاسع من أبريل القادم .
هذا وقد أعلن الوفاق  يوم 19 أبريل القادم موعداً للقاء الإياب بالجزائر وستلعب جولة الذهاب يوم 9 أبريل بملعب المريخ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
وجهة نظر فنية
نادر الداني
حكم الفرد.. مشاكل وحلول

تحدثت الوسائط الإعلامية خلال الأيام الماضية عن عودة الوالي لمركز الرئاسة في نادي المريخ والملاحظ أن هناك انقسام بين الجماهير والاعلاميين والنقاد الرياضين ما بين مؤيد لهذه الخطوة وما بين معارض لها .

المؤيدون لهذه الخطوة يرون أن عودة الوالي تأتي من اجل أن الرجل سيحل كل المشاكل التي كانت تواجهها لجنة التسيير والتي اعاقت سير العمل وعطلت العديد من النواحي في النادي الاحمر وادت الى توقف بعض اللاعبين وتزمرهم من عدم نيل مستحقاتهم المالية ومازال البعض يتحدث عن وجود مشاكل ستعترض الاحمر في مشواره الذي بدأه في البطولة الافريقية .  

أولاً يجب أن نعترف بأن أي نادي لن يستطيع ان يؤدي رسالته ويحقق أهدافه دون أن يكون لديه مقومات مادية تعينه على أداء هذه الرسالة أو تحقيق تلك الأهداف والمقومات المادية والتي لا تتوفر الا عند فئة معينة من الناس هم وحدهم القادرين على تسيير أمور النادي …

ثانيا : الجماهير والاعلام جميعهم ينشدون الانتصار ويرغبون في مشاهدة فريقهم وهو ينثر الإبداع ويحلق في سماوات الفرح دوما وهم يعرفون حق المعرفة بأن فريقهم لن يقدر على تحقيق ذلك إلا بوجود راس المال الذي يعينه على ذلك ويعرفون أيضاً انه وبدون راس المال الوفير فان ناديهم أو فريقهم لن يقو على مقارعة الفرق الكبرى وسيظل دوما لا يستطيع مواكبة ركب التطور والحداثة والعلمية وادخال النظم التي ستجعله من افضل الأندية استمرارية في المشاركات الأفريقية وتحقيقاً للنجاح وبالتالي فإن التجارب التي عايشها الكل ويعرفها الجميع للاندية الأخرى مثل النصر والهلال السعوديين والأهلي والزمالك المصريين كلها تؤكد أن هذه الأندية وغيرها من الأندية الكبرى ذات الجماهيرية والشعبية العالية لم تحقق تلك المراتب العليا ووصلت الى ما وصلت اليه من شهرة وعالمية الا بعد ان تعلمت من تجاربها المريرة وهضمت الدروس والعبر واستفادت من السلبيات وتعلمت كيف تحول مشاكلها الى حلول جذرية على أرض الواقع كان نتاجها ما هي عليه الان من شهرة ومال وتطور وتقدم وسمعة وصيت ومكانة عالية معروفة بين الأندية العربية والعالمية لكن كل ذلك ما كان سيتحقق لهذه الأندية إلا من خلال رؤوس الأموال الكافية التي مكنتها واعانتها على الوصول لهذه المكانة المرموقة.

إن حصول هذه الأندية على المال تعني الاستمرارية في أداء رسالتها لأن طريقها لأداء هذه الرسالة هو طريق واحد لا يمكنها ان تحيد عنه فلا سبيل للاستمرارية بدون عصب الحياة وهو المال وبالتالي تبقى مشكلة الأندية السودانية محصورة في أمرين لا ثالث لهما .

 أولاً : عملية توظيف الأموال في الطريق الصحيح للاستفادة منها فعلياً لتحقيق أهداف النادي ..

ثانيا: التخلي عن راس مالية الفرد .. والاعتماد على نظام الاستثمار أو الشركات.

 المشكلتان أعلاه حلهما يكون في إدارة النادي عن طريق مجموعة من الأشخاص بمواصفات علمية ولهم فكر عالي ومتطور في العملية الإدارية ولهم خبرة وطموحات عالية وفي نفس الوقت يمتلكون تجارب واعية ..لكن يجب علينا أن نفهم أولاً أن وجود هؤلاء الاشخاص يرتبط ارتباط وثيق مع وجود المال ولكن المال أيضاً لا يوجد من فراغ لأن هؤلاء الأشخاص لابد أن يجدوا ما يعينهم على تسيير أمور النادي.

وإذا رجعنا الى الوراء قليلاً والى الماضي تحديداً فإننا نجد بأن تاريخ الأندية السودانية يخبرنا بأن معظم الأندية تعتمد أعتماد كلي على الأفراد في تسيير أمورها المادية فمنذ أن ولدت هذه الأندية ظلت تعتمد على الأفراد الذين لديهم رؤوس الأموال في إدارة الأندية وتقديم كل الخدمات التي تعينها على النهوض بالرياضة وبالطبع فإن نظرة العالم الآن تطورت الى هذا الأمر واخذت منحى آخر فهناك من ينظر الى ضرورة التخلي عن حكم الفرد وضرورة اعتماد هذه الأندية على مواردها الذاتية حتى تستطيع أن تحكم نفسها بنفسها فالقرارات الإدارية والنظم واللوائح والقوانين التي تسير هذه الأندية لا تجد اهتماماً كبيراً ولا يعمل بها ولا تطبق على أرض الواقع وأن هذه الأندية تتحرك عن طريق القرارات الفردية التي تحكمها امزجة هؤلاء الرؤوساء وبالتالي هي قرارات غير خاضعة للوائح وللقوانين والنظم التي يعمل بها لأن هذه اللوائح والقوانين لو تم تطبيقها على أرض الواقع وتم العمل بها فإنها ترفع من شأن هذه الأندية إدارياً وفكرياً وعلمياً وتنظم عملها بصورة علمية صحيحة لكن وأد هذه النظم واللوائح يلعب دوراً اساسياً في تدهور هذه الأندية وأن اعتمادها على حكم الأفراد يساهم وبصورة كبيرة في تدهورها إدارياً وفكرياً ولا يعط العلمية دوراً في تنظيم العمل داخل هذه الأندية ويجعل منها ادوات يسيرها الرؤوساء كيفما أرادوا وأن هذه الاساليب تعطل تلك الأندية عن ركب التقدم والتطور والنماء وبذلك نكون قد وصلنا الى نقطة مهمة في هذا الحوار أو النقاش وهي ضرورة التخلي عن حكم الفرد في هذه الأندية والاعتماد اعتماداً كلياً على عدد من الموظفين الذين يديرون هذه الأندية وفق قوانين ولوائح ونظم هي التي تسيير النشاط وتديره وبالتالي يصبح هؤلاء الأشخاص عبارة عن موظفين فقط يطبقون القانون واللوائح والأنظمة الموضوعة بدقة متناهية بهدف الوصول الى الأهداف العليا للرياضة .

لكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو كيف تتخلص هذه الأندية من حكم الأفراد ؟؟ فإذا كانت هذه الأندية لا تستطيع أن تخلق لنفسها موارد بشرية ومادية جيدة من خلال مشاركاتها داخلياً ومحلياً فإن الوضع يصبح صعباً للغاية في سبيل إجراء عمليات تتغيير واسعة تشمل هذه الأندية وتغيير من المفاهيم السائدة في الوقت الحالي .

لكن وبدلاً من هذا الكلام لابد أن نبحث عن الحلول الجذرية ويكون ذلك عن طريق الآتي :

أولاً : مشاهدة تجارب الآخرين في الأندية الأخرى الصديقة مثل مشاهدة تجربة النادي الأهلي المصري ودراستها دراسة متأنية واخذ الجوانب الجيدة منها وهكذا فربما نخرج بفوائد عظيم من خلال تجارب الآخرين لتنمية قدراتنا الذاتية.

ثانياً : إعطاء الشباب فرصة للعمل في هذه الأندية لأن الشباب لديهم الطموح والهمة والنشاط والغيرة على الشعار مع محاولة توفير كآفة السبل لهم لإنجاح العمل والمقترحات التي يقدمونها على ارض الواقع .

ثالثاً : طريق الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة وبالتالي لابد من بداية حقيقية لعمل استثمار يخص النادي ويتعلق به من خلال المعطيات المتوفرة والموارد الموجودة .

رابعاً : الصبر على مثل هذه الأعمال وضرورة المضي قدماً في عملية التخلي عن حكم الأفراد لهذه الأندية وهذه العملية لا تتم بين ليلة وضحاها فلابد من الصبر ثم الصبر ثم الصبر والله تعالى يقول في كتابه الكريم (واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة ) فقدم الصبر على الصلاة كدليل واضح على أهمية الصبر في حل المشاكل والأمور المعقدة.

خامساً : عدم إثارة المشاكل في الجزئية المتعلقة بحكم الأفراد بمعنى آخر عدم رفض رئاستهم للأندية السودانية ودعمهم الذي يقدمونه لأن هذه الأندية لا مجال آخر لاستمراريتها في التنافس المحلي والخارجي إلا عن طريق هؤلاء الأفراد خاصة في الوقت الحالي في ظل عدم وجود حلول جذرية تجعل هذه الأندية تمارس نشاطها من غير اعتمادها على هؤلاء مع ضرورة العمل على تبني مقترحات وخطط طويلة المدى وقصيرة المدى للتخلي عنهم دون إثارة المشاكل واحداث المطبات التي تعرقل سير الحلول الموضوعة والخطط المرتبة لحين تخليهم عن رئاسة هذه الأندية ..

نسأل الله أن يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير للأندية السودانية ونتمنى لها التوفيق في مسيرتها الرياضية .  

والله من وراء القصد وإليه السبيل 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطب الهلال الجريفاوي: حديث الكاردينال عن الكشافات مخجل وكان علية التحدث بحكمة

كفر ووتر : محمد عبدالعزيز دهب

قال القطب الهلالي المعروف عبد الرحمن الجريفاوي قال ان اتهامات الكاردينال لجهات معينة بتعطيل كشافات الجوهرة الزرقاء واضاف بان لا يمكن لاحد فعل ذلك حيث انه لهذه الكشافات خبراء مختصون بها وهذا الحديث يعتبر مخجل لشخص في قامة رئيس الهلال وكان يجب ان يتحدث بحكمة وكان يجب تجهيز هذه الابراج منذ وقت مبكر وكون ان يتم التجهيز قبل يومين فقط من مباراة قارية ومصيرية للفريق يعتبر خطاء كبير في حق مجلس الكاردينال وكان يمكن ان تقام المبارة فى استاد الخرطوم او استاد المريخ وعن حديث الكاردينال حول شطب الثلاثي قال ان لامر لم ياتي في الوقت المناسب وان الفريق لم يسبق لة ان خرج من هذا الدور في السنوات العشرة الاخيرة والفريق لم يسبق لة الاعتماد على ركلات الترجيح بل كان يسجل الاهداف وبكل اقتدرار واضاف بان نيلسون قد كان جيدا ويبدو انة لم يجد الجو المناسب في الفترة الاخيرة ولان قد كان محترفو الهلال في السابق يمثلون الاضافة للفريق ولكنهم الان فى دكة البدلاء واصبحوا هم الذين يتعلمون من لاعبونا وليس العكس وواضل ايضا ان الكاردينال كان يتحدث عن الديموغراطية ولكنه كان يناقض نفسة بقولة انا رئيس الهلال ولدي حق القرار وحديثة فية تموية وعن الطريقة التى تمت بها انهاء خدمات الثلاثي نيلسون وسيسية وابيكو قال ان الفريق سيفقد كثيرا من انصاره اذا تواصل هذا الاسلوب في الشطب والتسجيلوان الفريق قد كسب هذه القاعدة الجماهيرة الكبيرة بفضل الاداء المميز لنجوم الفريق منذ عقود مضت وقد قدموا الاداء المميز والجازب للجماهير ومن امثلتهم على قاقرين وامين زكى وكسب القاعدة الجماهيرية بالفريق وليس بالبنيان (الجوهرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يغلق إستاد الخرطوم

أعلن الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بالخرطوم إغلاق إستاد الخرطوم إبتداء من اليوم الاحد 27 مارس وحتي نهاية شهر أبريل القادم بغرض تغير وتركيب النجيل الصناعي الجديد الذي وصل قبل فترة .

حيث تم تحويل مباريات الدوري الممتاز لتلعب بملعب دار الرياضة أمدرمان .

وسيكون الملعب جاهز لإستضافة القسم الثاني من الدوري الممتاز حسب تأكيدات الشركة المنفذة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ذكر المسؤلين في نادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري ان نادي المريخ السوداني عرض  علينا تبادل الاستضافة عندما يلتقي الفريقين في دور الستة عشر من دوري  ابطال افريقيا .. حيث يستضيف كل نادي بعثة الضيف لمدة اربعة ايام في  الخرطوم والجزائر وقد حدد وفاق سطيف موعد توجهه الي الخرطوم في الرابع من  ابريل القادم لمواجهة المريخ في مباراة الذهاب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري يفاجئ الجهاز الفني ويتغيب عن تدريب الامس 

شهد ملعب اكاديمية كرة القدم بالخرطوم «2» .. في الخامسه والنصف من مساء أمس الحصه التدريبيه الثانيه للمريخ علي ذات الملعب بعد اغلاق ملعب الفريق لاجراء بعض الاصلاحات توطئه لاستقبال مباراة منتخبنا الوطني ونظيره العاجي يوم بعد غد الثلاثاء في اياب الجولة الثالثه من المجموعه التاسعة للتصفيات الافريقيه المؤهله لنهائيات القاره بالجابون.

وشارك في التدريب 19 لاعبا .. وعاد المالي تراوري للغياب مرة اخري عن التدريبات رغم ظهوره في تدريب الجمعه ومطالبته باجراء فحوصات طبيه .. الي جانب كريم الحسن ، علاء الدين يوسف وصابر عطرون.. وانتهي التدريب بتقسيمة بين الاخضر والاصفر من وسط الملعب انتهت لصالح الاخير بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف .. واحرز للاصفر مجدي عبداللطيف وضفر وخالد النعسان .. فيما احرز للاخضر اللاعب مصعب ملاح نجم الفريق الرديف .. وقام البلجيكي بايقاف اللعب مرات عديدة لتصحيح اخطاء تنفيذ التكتيكات .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
انتقاد لجنة التسيير 

* سندخل في مغالطات لا أول لها ولا آخر حال تيبست ايادينا دفاعا عن هجوم يأتينا من الموالين للجنة التسيير وهم بعض الرافضون لفترة جمال الوالي ويرون ان اقلامنا تكتب بمداد التخزيل للجنة ونسي ومن معه!!
* المريخ لن يستفيد من حالة الشد والجذب والتراشق هنا وهناك.. ولكن لا بد من ازالة الهواجس التي تسيطر علي انصار لجنة التسيير وحتي اعضاء اللجنة الموقرة انفسهم الذين يظنون أن ما تكتبه الأقلام المريخية عن إخفاقات اللجنة ..وقلمي من بينهم لا يرمون من ذلك التخزيل أو التنكيل أو التفشيل بقدر ما نروم التبصير بالواقع ومحاولة معالجة أوجه القصور
* اللجنة وجدت ترحيبا كبيرا من قبل كل الاعلام المريخي منذ تسلمها أعباء التكليف الشاقة برغم عدم التوفيق الذي صاحب عملية الإختيار والتكوين، ولكن كتبت سطورا مشابهة تحترم تصدي هؤلاء الرجال لمهمة حراسة المريخ ، ولا يزال الأعلام المريخي يحتفظ لهم بهذا الصنيع الجميل، وهو أمر فر منه الكثيرون كما يفر الصحيح من الأجرب.!
* وقتها كنا نظن أن الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي قد حصل علي،وعد قاطع يعتمد على القيد الزمني فقط من قبل الوزارة التي عينته بدعمه ماليا لادارة النادي الذي يقف في صحراء الحاجه للمال وليس لكيفية ادارته، وإنتظرنا تدفق المال ولكن كما إنتظار السراب!
* وهنا لا اود العودة الي الايام الماضية لجرد حساب أو تذكير بفترات عصيبة عاشها المريخ ولا زال يعيش في آثارها السالبة خلال فترة التسجيلات أو خلال فترة المعسكر الإعدادي وغيرها من الفترات التي شهدت أياما عصيبة!!
* الشاهد في الأمر ..أن ما يكتب عن إخفاق لجنة التسيير في توفير المال الذي هو العماد الذي يقوم عليه العمل لا يأتي من فراغ، إنما من واقع يجسده توقف اللاعبين الواحد تلو الآخر من أجل نيل المستحقات ..حتى وصل الأمر إلى المدير الفني ومعاونيه، وكل ذلك والمريخ مواجهة بمرحلة صعبة على صعيد البطولات المحلية والقارية!
* ومن يحرمون علينا الكتابة عن واقع المريخ الراهن ..نقول لهم أن التبصير بواقع الحال لا يعني التفشيل ..ولا يعني أننا نكتب بأذهان محشودة ..أو أيادي حملت أقلام الغير ..إنما هو نهجنا في كل الأوقات!!
* ونذكر الناسين ..أن الأخ جمال الوالي الذي صرف على المريخ صرف من لا يخشى الفقر من ماله الخاص ومن خلال علاقاته العديدة ..ولم يطلب السند والدعم من أي جهة من الجهات كان يتعرض لقسوة النقد من الأقلام المريخية وكانت اخبار توقف اللاعبين (على ندرتها) تتصدر عناوين الصحف!!
* فلماذا لم يطالبنا بعض الزملاء الأحباء بتركه يعمل وأن نطالب الجميع بمساعدته لإنفاذ عمله ، أم كلمة نقد هذه مفصلة على الأخ جمال الوالي ومن يعملون معه بمجالسه، ولا تشمل الآخرين!!
* لا ندافع عن الوالي الذي تدافع عنه أعماله وإنجازاته الممتدة على إمتداد فترات توليه إدارة نادي المريخ ..ولكن نؤكد لمن يرون فيما يكتب عن تداعي الأوضاع بنادي المريخ الآن نتاج شح المال وإنعدام الأمل ..أن لا هم لنا غير المريخ الذي لا نجامل فيه الوالي أو ونسي أو أي آخر حال كان هناك تقصير!!
* لجنة التسيير بنظرنا تعمل تحت الضغط ..وكل ما ينجز من عمل يتم (بخلع الضرس) وفي ذلك إهلاك للزمن ..وضغط على اللاعبين والجهاز الفني وكل من له صلة بفريق الكرة، وهو أمر لا يليق ومكانة نادي المريخ.
* والله من وراء القصد.

في نقاط
* انتهي اجتماع لجنة التسيير علي ما هي عليه الاوضاع، لا جديد يذكر بل قديم يعاد

* عبارة ( استمع المجلس) تعبر عن مخرجات الاجتماع الذي لا نري فيه جديد غير المزيد من التمييع .

* من قبل حدد المجلس اعضاء للجلوس مع المفوضية لتحديد موعد الانتخابات فماذا حدث.. المزيد من التمسك بمقاعد المجلس والحال يغني عن السؤال.

* خوفا من عادل ابوجريشة لم يسم المجلس مديرا للكرة ولم يتطرق لأمر المدرب المساعد.. وطالما ان (البعبع ) رافض لهذا الامر فلن يتجرأ اعضاء اللجنة ويختاروا مدير للكرة.

* فرض (الضبابية) علي عمل لجنة التسيير، تزيد من مأساة النادي ولا تفضي الا لما يريده ونسي ومن معه!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قلم رياضي 
معتز الفاضل
أجتماع الإستماع و الشكر والإشادة 

âک… عند عقد أي أجتماع يجب أن يكون الهدف من قيام الإجتماع واضح ومحدد ، وإلا فإنه يعد مظهر من مظاهر الشو الإعلامي ويعد لقاء روتيني ممل يمكن الاستغناء عنه.
*عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أمس إجتماعه رقم " 5 " برئاسة المهندس أسامة ونسي والعميد حقوقي عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام والأستاذ رشيد الطاهر أمين المال وعدد من أعضاء لجنة التسيير .
*توقعنا أن يكون الإجتماع حازم وقوي ويتطرق إلى الأوضاع المالية الصعبة التي يعيشها الكيان الأحمر ممثل السودان الأوحد في كبرى البطولات الأفريقية ووضع النقاط فوق الحروف والإعتراف بالعقبات التي واجهتهم وأنتظرنا أن يخرج الإجتماع بالخطة اللأزمة للخروج من هذا النفق الضيق .

â–  تفاجأنا بمخرجات الإجتماع التي كانت عبارة عن إشادات وأصوات شكر وتقدير لكل من ساهم في المرحلة الماضية وكأنهم قد بلغوا المنى وأنتهى المشوار وتم تنصيب الفريق بطلاً لعموم أندية أفريقيا وأتى يوم الأحتفال والمهرجان .
* لانرفض أن يشاد أو يكرم كل من قدم خدمة للمعشوق ولكن لكل مقام مقال واليوم المقال والكلام يجب أن ينحصر في كيفية الأستعداد لمبارتي سيطف والتحدي الكبير الذي يواجه الفرقة الحمراء .
* أشادوا برابطة المريخ بدبي لتكفلها بنفقات علاج نجم الفريق جابسون سلمون ولم يعلموا أن هذه الرابطة مازالت مشمرة لساعد الجد و الآن تعمل ليل ونهار لاستقطاب الدعم من أجل مواصلة المشوار نحو التتويج بالأميرة السمراء.

â–  توقعنا أن ينورنا ونسي ومعاونيه على الأعداد لمبارتي سطيف والرحلة التي يتبعونها في مباراة الإياب ولكن كانت الطامة عندما أستمعنا لتقرير من " همد " ليستعرض لنا كيف كانت رحلة نيجيريا الماضية .
* أشاد ونسي ورفاقه بدور جماهير المريخ في دعم الفريق في مباراة واري ولفز الأخيرة ألم يعلم هولاء أن الصفوة لا تحتاج للشكر وإنما تحتاج لتجهيز فريقها لمقبل المباريات ، وتحتاج لتوفير المعينات لنجومها لمواصلة الأفراح والصعود للمجموعات .
* الجماهير لاتريد الإشادة فهذا واجبها فقوموا أنتم بواجبكم وما تريده الصفوة معرفة الحقائق والعقبات التي تواجهكم وتمليكها الحقائق دون تزيييف وتخدير لتلافيها .
* لم يتطرق الأجتماع لأهم ملف " الملف المالي " والموقف الحالي وحضر الأستاذ رشيد الطاهر أمين المال ولم يكلف نفسه بتوضيح ما بداخل الخزينة الخاوية على عروشها واكتفى بالصمت .
* على لجنة التسيير أن لاتعقد أجتماع ثانياً أذا كأن بهذه الطريقة ، حتى لايكون سبباً في ثورة الجماهير عليها ومثل هذه الاجتماعات تودي للإستخفاف بمن دعاء إليها.

â–  أهملت لجنة التسيير أهداف الاجتماع الرئيسية والتي تتلخص في كيفية توفير المال اللازم للمرحلة المقبلة ووضع خطة عاجلة لتحقيق ذلك ،وتكوين غرفة عمليات لمباراتي وفاق سطيف ومناقشة أمر المعسكر الخارجي لتحقيق الهدف المنشود ، بالإضافة إلى تعين مدير للكرة المركز الذي ظل شاغراً لفترة طويلة ، ومناقشة مشكلة أمير دامر وتكوين لجنة فنية لتقرير مدى فائدة الفرقة الحمراء منه أو تعيين بديلاً له ، وأخيراً مناقشة قضية ألوك اكيج ومناقشة برمجة الممتاز مع المدير الفني وأخذ تقريره الذي رسمه لمباراتي سطيف .

* نتمنى أن ينصلح حال المريخ مالياً قبل مباراة وفاق سطيف المصيرية ، فراحة اللاعبين نفسياً " بصرف مرتباتهم ودفع مستحقاتهم " تعتبر من أهم أسباب النجاح ومواصلة والإبداع والترقي لدور المجموعات.

*مباراتي العبور للمجموعات أمام سطيف يجب أن يقاتل فيها كل لاعب ويقدم كل ماعنده من أجل إسعاد الصفوة التي لم تبخل في يوم من الأيام بمالها ونفسها ودعواتها من أجل المريخ الكيان ، مع العلم بأن حل جميع الإشكالات يكون بالمضي قدماً في البطولات وليس وداعها .

* نتمنى أن يقود مجلس شورى المريخ مبادرة " مبادرة العبور للمجموعات " لجمع الأقطاب والرموز وميسوري الحال من الأمه المريخية لجمع الدعم كل حسب مقدراته والقيمة ليست بالمبلغ الذي يدفعه كل قطب وإنما بالرغبة في المشاركة.

â™، جرة قلم أخيرا :_

* ما نعرفه أنه عند إقامة أي أجتماع لابدّ أن يكون هنالك هدف معين ومكتوب يتم طرحه ومناقشته بكل شفافية من أجل تحقيقه ، الآن نسأل ما هو هدف أجتماع " الإستماع والإشادة " الأمس ...؟؟.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مفاجأة: السنغالي سليمانو سيسيه يُبدي اعجابه بالصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ
 
 
  تفيد المتابعات ان محترف الهلال السابق السنغالي سليمانو سيسيه قد ابدي  اعجابه بالصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ حيث وجدت تلك الخطوة ترحيب كبير من  جانب زوار الموقع .. والمعروف ان الهلال كان قد انهي تعاقد الهلال عقب خروج  الفريق من الدور الاول لدوري ابطال افريقيا علي يد اهلي طرابلس.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو : على ادارة المريخ التحوط لكافة الظروف 



قال الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو مدرب المريخ السابق إن الوفاق ليس بالفريق القوي الذي يستطيع اقصاء المريخ من ابطال افريقيا 2016 ، وأضاف : أعتقد ان الطريق امام المريخ متاح للوصول الي المجموعات للمره الثانيه ، لكن يجب علي ادارة نادي المريخ التحوط لكافة الظروف ، واهمها امر الاقامه ، وتحديدا مدينة العلمة جارة سطيف التي تعتبر الخيار الانسب للفريق الاحمر خلال الايام التي تسبق المباراة ، لما توفره المدينه من هدوء كبير ، اضافة الي ان انصار نادي وفاق سطيف لايستطيعون التجمهر في مدينة العلمة للعداء الرياضي التاريخي بين المدينتين .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوجريشه يزاول نشاطه ويجتمع بالجهاز الفني واللاعبين
.
بعد عودته للخرطوم فجر امس السبت .. ومشاركته في اجتماع مجلس المريخ الذي عقد ظهر امس .. وتقديمه لتقرير واف عن اعداد فريق الكرة للمرحلة المقبله .. قام الكابتن عادل ابوجريشه رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ بعقد اجتماع خاص مع الجهاز الفني ولاعبي الفريق عقب الحصه التدريبيه التي اجراها الفريق مساء أمس.. وأطلع الجهاز الفني رئيس القطاع الرياضي علي ترتيبات الفترة الماضية .. وقام ابوجريشة بشرح الخطوات التي اتخذها مجلس المريخ في اجتماعه امس والخاصة باقامة معسكر للفريق في العاصمة المصريه عقب المباراة الاولي امام وفاق سطيف في التاسع من ابريل المقبل.. كما قام ابوجريشة بمراجعة مستحقات ومرتبات اللاعبين والجهاز الفني بعد قرار المجلس تكوين لجنة رباعية للانتهاء من هذا الأمر .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معسكر مصر علي رأس أولويات تقرير رئيس القطاع الرياضي 

اوصي رئيس القطاع الرياضي بدفع حافز العبور الافريقي وتخطي عقبة واري وولفز النيجيري بجانب تسديد متأخرات الجهاز الفني والمحترفين والوطنيين واقامة معسكر خارجي بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة عقب مباراة الذهاب مباشرة امام وفاق سطيف بام درمان .. وطالب ابوجريشه في تقريره المفصل لجنة التسيير الايفاء بكل هذه المتطلبات في اسرع فرصة .

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة الافاضل على المجهود والاضافه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
السودان والافيال..انتهي الفصل الاول

• تناقصت امال المنتخب السوداني في الوصول الي نهائيات امم افريقيا 2017 والتي ستقام بالجابون بعد خسارتة امس الاول بهدف دون مقابل أمام منتخب ساحل العاج .
• من سوء حظ السودان أنه يلعب بالمجموعة التاسعة والتي تضم عمليا ثلاثة فرق بسبب استبعاد نتائج المنتخب الجابوني المستضيف للبطولة ، وهي المجموعة الوحيدة التي لن تستفيد من فرصة اختيار ممثل عنها في خانة افضل الثواني .
• تميزت المباراة بالهدوء الحذر في معظم اوقاتها وذلك من واقع احترام المنتخب السوداني لنظيره العاجي الذي تتكون تشكيلته من نجوم الدوريات الاوربيه المختلفه بالاضافة الي حرص لاعبي ساحل العاج الشديد علي انفسهم من ناحية مع الخوف من حدوث بعض المفاجات من ناحية اخري .
• محترفو ساحل العاج قدموا مباراة ( علي الواقف ) واستطاعوا بالخبرة أن يحسموا الامور لمصلحتهم ويكسبوا النقاط الثلاث .
• الفرق الشاسع بين المنتخبين في الاعداد والجاهزية والتاريخ ومهارات اللاعبين كل ذلك ساهم في ان تأتي النتيجة بما انتهت عليه .
• رغم ذلك فقد أدي المنتخب السوداني مباراة تتناسب مع حدود امكاناته وقدم عرضا معقولا وخرج بنتيجة تعتبر مقبولة مقارنة بفترة الاعداد القصيرة التي اتيحت له .
• من جانبه فقد تعامل مازدا مع المباراة بكل واقعية وأعطي المنتخب العاجي ما يستحقه من احترام فلم يندفع للهجوم بينما لم يركن للدفاع الكامل وحاول الاعتماد علي سرعة بكري المدينة وكاريكا لمحاولة خطف هدف في أي جزء من المباراة ، وقد كان قريبا من تحقيق ما يريد لو وفق لاعبوه في التطبيق السليم لما وضعه من تكتيك .
• هذا التكتيك كان يتطلب خط وسط فعال يعرف امكانات المهاجمين ويقوم بتزويدهم بالباصات المريحه خلف مدافعي الخصم ، وينجح في الربط بين الدفاع والهجوم وهو مالم يتوفر في المباراة .
• خط الوسط المكون من ابو عاقله والطاهر الحاج ونزار حامد وبشه كان اضعف الخطوط في المباراة ولم يقم ببعض المطلوب منه وخصوصا نزار الذي اكثر من الوقوع علي الارض كما كانت معظم تمريراته تذهب للخصم .
• وكنتيجة طبيعية لضعف خط الوسط تأثر خط الهجوم سلبا وغابت طلعات بكري ووقف كاريكا ضيفا لم نشعر بوجوده الا في الدقيقة خمسين عندما تم استبداله .
• وفي المقابل فقد ظهر خط الدفاع بشكل متميز وقدم أداءا قويا منع به اصحاب الارض من الوصول الي المرمي ، كما قدم أكرم الهادي مباراة كبيرة وتألق في صد العديد من الكرات الخطيرة .
• وجهة نظري الخاصة أن أكرم الهادي سليم هو أفضل حارس مرمي بالسودان في الوقت الحالي ، فقط – لو تخلص من بعض العيوب التي لاعلاقة لها بالمستوي الفني .
• تبديلات مازدا كانت ايجابية ونجحت في تغير شكل واسلوب المنتخب ، فقد حسن دخول راجي وأطهر من أداء خط الوسط بينما منح دخول عنكبة بعض الفعالية لخط الهجوم .
• لا يوجد مجال للحديث عن مازدا ولا التهكم علي نتائجه مع المنتخب ، بل الواجب تقديم الشكر له وهو يتصدي دائما لمثل هذه المهام في أحرج الاوقات .
• الذي يبدو من تعامل الاتحاد العام مع اعداد المنتخب لخوض التصفيات أنه فضّل المشاركة فقط لتسجيل الحضور وعدم الغياب ، خاصة بعد نتيجة القرعة التي أوقعته مع المنتخب العاجي في مجموعة يتأهل عنها منتخب واحد فقط .
• من أغرب الحالات التحكيمية خلال المباراة ، بل ربما أغربها في كل مباريات كرة القدم عبر التاريخ – عدم احتساب حالة تسلل وقع فيه اكثر من اربعة لاعبين دفعة واحدة من المنتخب العاجي ، وقد ألجمتهم الدهشة قبل غيرهم للدرجة التي فشل فيها المهاجم في التسجيل وهو علي بعد خطوة واحده من المرمي .
• اخر كلمة : التعامل الحذر مطلوب حتي في مباراة الرد فالمنتخب العاجي خطير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
ضعف (الصقور) وتعالي (الأفيال)


â–، عندما تتبارى الأندية الأوروبية الكبرى وحتى منتخباتها مع بعضها البعض (ودياً) لا يحظى المتابع بقدر كبير من الإثارة والتشويق لأنها تُلْعَب تحت شعار (نلعب ولكن لا نصاب) خوفاً من أن يفقد أحد اللاعبين مركزه بناديه الذي ينتمي له.

â–، ما يجده اللاعبون بأنديتهم الأوروبية أو حتى الافريقية من ميزات احترافية بدءاً بالمال ومروراً بالصخب والمتابعة الإعلامية وإنتهاء بالإستقرار المعيشي لا يجدونه بمنتخباتهم ولا حتى بنسبة (10%) مقارنة مع حصيلتهم بأنديتهم.

â–، وكلنا يذكر ما أثاره لاعبو نيجيريا بمونديال البرازيل (2014) عندما اعتصموا ورفضوا اداء حصصهم التدريبية قبل مواجهة فرنسا في دور ال (16) قبل أن يتدخّل الرئيس النيجيري ويأمر بصرف أكثر من (3 ملايين دولار) لسداد حوافز لاعبي المنتخب بعد بلوغهم المونديال.

â–، وعلى دربهم سار كل من (غانا والكاميرون) بعد أم امتنع لاعبوهم من اداء المباريات الحاسمة بمونديال البرزايل بسبب عدم صرف حوافز التأهّل لكأس العالم.

â–، تلك المعطيات تمثّل عامل إيجابي للمنتخبات الأفريقية (الصغرى) لأن منتخبات مثل (ساحل العاج – الكاميرون – نيجيريا – غانا) لا تحظى بالتميّز والقوة الفنية خلال (التصفيات) ويؤدي لاعبوها بمجهود لا يتجاوز ال (20%) مقارنة مع اداءهم بالأندية الأوروبية التي يحترفون بها.

â–، أمس الأول وجد منتخبنا الوطني فرصة مماثلة على طبق من ذهب للعودة (بالتعادل) على أقل تقدير من ساحل العاج بعد أن واجه منتخباً يلعب على (الواقف) ويتجنب الإلتحامات ويكثر من (الإستعراض) ويفتقد لصورة كبيرة (للإنسجام والتفاهم).

â–، نعم، ساحل العاج المدجج بالنجوم التي تنشط بالدوريات الأوروبية لم تظهر بأية قوة تذكر ولم يكن ذلك المنتخب المخيف والمرعب ولكننا للأسف الشديد كنا أكثر ضعفاً وأقل تكتيكاً.

â–، لم نلحظ أي تكتيك واضح لصقور الجديان لإستغلال (التعالي) الايفواري وأكثر لاعبونا من الركض و(سك الكرة) بدون منهجية واضحة تستغل الأطراف أو تلعب من العمق.

â–، لا يوجد أي لاعب في صفوف المنتخب يجيد التخزين وضبط ايقاع الوسط (لاعب يدس الكورة)، بل أن خط المقدمة لم يجد التمويل المميز من لاعبي خط الوسط لأن الصقور تلعب بلا صانع ألعاب إطلاقاً.

â–، إعتماد مازدا كالعادة (صقور الجديان حصرياً على المريخ والهلال) بتوليفة مكررة لم تشهد أي جديد سوى اللاعب (أبو عاقلة) وهو لاعب هلالي أيضاً ولولا تواجده بصفوف الهلال لما عرف عنه مازدا ولا معاونيه شيئا.

â–، وتلك دلالة على أن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب لا يتكبّد عناء متابعة الممتاز واكتشاف النجوم بل يقتصر كل مجهوده على (الهلاريخية المقيتة).

â–، الفرصة التي أضاعها (كاريكا) في الدقيقة الثالثة من المباراة كانت كفيلة بتشتيت أذهان لاعبي ساحل العاج وكانت ستخدم المنتخب كثيراً في مشوار التصفيات.

â–، هل يعلم لاعبو المنتخب أن فرصهم في بلوغ نهائيات (الجابون 2017) كانت مرتبطة بنقطة من أبيدجان؟ وهل يدركون أن مجموعتهم التاسعة مطلوب منها (المتصدّر) فقط؟

â–، إقحام الطاهر الحاج منذ البداية خصم الكثير من قوة وسط المنتخب ولم يتصحح الوضع إلا بدخول أطهر الطاهر في نهايات شوط اللعب الأول.

â–، من الحسرة أن يفشل المنتخب في ادراك التعادل أمام خصم منهك ومشتت ويلعب (بسمعة) لاعبيه الأوروبية فقط.

â–، الفرصة مازالت مواتية وتتوقف على الفوز بلقاء بعد غد الثلاثاء أمام ساحل العاج (بفارق هدفين) لنتفوق في المواجهات المباشرة وتتبقى مباراة سيراليون بأرضها وربما (أرض محايدة) بسبب الايبولا هى مربط فرس التأهّل وفاصلة النهائيات حتى ولو (بالتعادل).

â–، أكرم الهادي سليم خسر نصف وزنه تقريباً وتألّق في صد عدد من الكرات الخطرة ولكن يعاب عليه استقباله لهدف (ضعيف) بعد أن مرّت الكرة من تحت يديه.

â–، عموماً مازالت الفرصة مواتية بل متاحة جداً للظفر ببطاقة نهائيات الجابون فقط المطلوب الآن هو الفوز على ساحل العاج بفارق هدفين للدخول للقاء سيراليون بفرصتين أما الفوز بفارق هدف فسيتطلّب تحقيق الفوز على سيراليون في الجولة الأخيرة بينما الخسارة أو التعادل ستمثّل نهاية المطاف والعودة لمربع (البيات الشتوي).

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: كالعادة مازدا يصرّح رحلة مرهقة، هم محترفين، إعداد ضعيف، إعتمدنا على لاعبي مريخ هلال !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كريم الحسن يعتذر عن المشاركة في مران المريخ بسبب وفاة خاله

تلقى كريم الحسن متوسط دفاع الفرقة الحمراء قبل نصف ساعة من انطلاقة مران المريخ مساء أمس الاول نبأ رحيل خاله واعتذر للقطاع الرياضي عن عدم قدرته على المشاركة في التدريبات وأكد عودته للمشاركة في التمارين اعتباراً من الامس .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ايمال يطالب بتحويل التدريبات عصراً بسبب إضاءة الأكاديمية



اعترض البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء على الإضاءة السيئة بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بعد أن تدرب فريقه على هذا الملعب في السابعة والنصف من مساء أمس وقرر ايمال تحويل التدريبات لتُلعب في الخامسة والنصف عصراً بعد أن تم إغلاق إستاد المريخ لأعمال صيانة وتحديث ستستمر حتى موعد المباراة التي تنتظر منتخبنا الوطني أمام نظيره العاجي الثلاثاء المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلة ليكيب تشيد بصقور الجديان

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
اشاد ليكيب الفرنسية بمنتخب صقور الجديان و اداءه المميز في مباراته الاخيرة ضد ساحل العاج و كشفت ان السودان اضاع اهداف عديدة كانت ستمنحه على الاقل نقطة من ابيدجان و اكدت ان حظوظ السودان في الترشح لا زالت قائمة غم خسارته لجولة ساحل العاج

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
 بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 التركيز يا لجنة التسيير 

 × فريق المريخ  الحالي لا نرى فيه نقص بائن يؤثر على مسيرته التنافسية الأفريقية والمحلية من ناحية فنية .
 × ولكن ما نخشاه فقط الاحباط ولا  شيئ سواه أو غيره ، وهو أخطر وأعظم ضررا  من النواقص  والسلبيات الأخرى التي تعترض  الأندية الكبيرة .
 × الاحباط واليأس يقتل الطموح ويسوق الكيان إلى الهوان ويبعث عدم الثقة في كل المكونات بلا استثناء .
 × والنواقص الأخرى مقدور عليها ، فغياب اللاعب الأساس يمكن توليف غيره  فيدانيه أو يتفوق عليه ، و المدرب الكفؤ يوجد خلفه وإن جاء بنهجه ،  والإداري السوبر سيأتي من يجلس على كرسيه وإن تخبط في عمله .
 ×  ولكن الحذر وكل الخوف من اليأس والاحباط والقنوط ، فهذه ليس لها علاج أو بدائل أبدا أبدا .
 × فما نخشاه على مجتمع المريخ هو الاحباط ، ولكن لن يحدث هذا بسهولة ويسر ،  إذا ركز أهل الشأن في القول والعمل والسياسة المتبعة في تسيير الكيان  العظيم بكل تأكيد .
 × أكبر عيوب لجنة التسيير تضارب التصريحات من الأعضاء ، والغريب حتى هذا التضارب كله سالب ومحبط للعشاق الحمر .
 × الادارات ليس مطلوب منها أن تزعج العامة بأشياء قد تؤدي لإحباطها ويأسها ، أكثر من أن تتفاعل معها أو تساعد في حلها .
 × فنون الادارة مهمة جدا في قيادة الأندية الجماهيرية ، والفطنة والحكمة   مطلوبة بشدة في الأوقات الحرجة والعصيبة التي تعتري المؤسسة .
 × صحيح  أن رجال التسيير  يشتكون ليل  صباح خلو الأيادي ، فهذا الأمر معلوم للعامة  منذ أول يوم والكل قال رأيه فيه ، ولكن قرر كل مجتمع الأحمر أن يصبروا ،  ويعطوا هولاء الرجال مساحة كاملة ليقدموا جهدهم لخدمة الأحمر الوهاج ،  لشجاعتهم للتصدي لهذه المهمة الشاقة حتى على أهل المال.
 × المطلوب من  لجنة تسيير المريخ أن تكف كثيرا عن التواجد الإعلامي الضار ، ويركز الجميع  على العمل الجاد وبسرعة واتقان لتوفير الأموال والاحتياجات للنادي الكبير  حتى يستطيع التقدم أفريقيا .
 × تبقت أيام معدودات للقاء الحسم مع وفاق  سطيف ، وأقول الحسم لأنها هي مباراة الفريق التي تقام في معقله ، ونتيجتها  تشير بوضوح شديد إلى مصير الفريق من المجموعتين ، وهي كذلك تتحكم في مسار  مباراة الرد في الجزائر
 × الرأي عندي أنه بمقدور لجنة التسيير تخطي هذه  المرحلة بعدة سبل ، وتستطيع أن تلعب دورا جيدا بتهيئة اللاعبين لهذه  المباراة الهامة ، ولكن بالتركيز على التفاصيل الدقيقة التي تحتاج إلى دهاء  وذكاء الرجل الاداري .
 × ونسأل لجنة التسيير متى اجتمعت مع مجلس  الشورى المريخي بصورة رسمية ، ولماذا لم تقم بجمع الأقطاب أصحاب المال  والشركات الحمراء ، وإغراءهم بالإعلان والرعاية .
 × المريخ الان يحتاج للجهد والتصميم وليس النبيح والضجيج عبر الصحف والمنابر الإعلامية .
 × نحن لا نريد أن تفشل هذه اللجنة وكل المنى والأمل أن يصل المريخ في  عهدها إلى دور الأربعة ، وهذا ليس ببعيد إذا تخطى الفريق وفاق سطيف  الجزائري إن شاء الله تعالى .
 × من قبل استطاعت لجنة التسيير أن تتخطى  وبصورة طيبة  معضلة التسجيلات ، فنامل أن تخرج أيضا من عنق زجاجة مباراتي  عبور سطيف بنجاح حتى يحفظ التاريخ هذا الصنيع البديع للتسيير .
 × بقليل من التركيز وكثير من الصمت الجميل ، يستطيع مجلس المريخ من تحقيق الأماني والطموحات الحمراء بالتقدم في التسابق الأفريقي .
 × ذهاب المريخ بعيدا في البطولة الأفريقية ، في غياب الهلال ، له طعم  العسل في حلوق الصفوة الحمراء ، وله طعم الزقوم عند الجماعة الزرقاء.
 الذهبية الأخيرة 
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نسأل ، إلى متى يتغيب كابتن عادل  أبوجريشة ولا يوجد عند الزنقة ، ولماذا يتركون له الحبل بلا رابط .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صقور الجديان تجهز عناصر الأحمر.. المريخ يواصل إعداده لمقابلة الإكسبريس في الممتاز




 


 واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة استعداداً  لمباراتي أهلي عطبرة ومريخ نيالا في مسابقة دوري سوداني الممتاز إلى جانب  المباراة الأفريقية المهمة التي تنتظر الفريق أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري في  التاسع من أبريل المقبل، وتدرب الفريق عصر أمس على ملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة  القدم، واشتمل المران على تدريبات الإحماء واكتساب اللياقة وتمارين خاصة  على اللعب الضاغط والتمرير من لمسة واحدة ودرّب البلجيكي اللاعبين لفترة  ليست بالقصيرة على أكثر من تكتيك تنفيذ الضربات الثابتة والكرات المعكوسة  أمام المرمى ومن ثم قسّم اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين حمراء وصفراء وأجرى تقسيمة  اعتمد فيها على اللمسة الواحدة ومن ثم عاد ودرّب اللاعبين مجدداً على تنفيذ  الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى وترجمتها لأهداف واختتم المران بتقسيمة ساخنة  تألق فيها أكثر من لاعب.
تجهيز جميع العناصر
كشفت المباراة التي خاضها منتخبنا الوطني أمام نظيره العاجي وخسرها بهدف  وحيد في التصفيات الأفريقية عن جاهزية كبيرة لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء قبل  المباراة المهمة التي تنتظر الفريق أمام وفاق سطيف بعد أن استفاد نجوم  الأحمر من ظهورهم المميز مع فريقهم في دوري الأبطال فقدموا الأفضل مع  المنتخب ولعبوا دوراً بارزاً في صموده أمام المنتخب العاجي لكن كان اللافت  انسحاب الأحمر تماماً عن وسط المنتخب وهو وضع طبيعي في ظل التراجع الواضح  في أداء وسط الفرقة الحمراء بعكس الدفاع والهجوم.
ثبات الدفاع
برغم الانتقادات العديدة التي تعرض لها دفاع المريخ بداية هذا الموسم لكن  استطاع أن يتماسك وأن يقدم الأفضل مع الفريق والمنتخب الوطني حيث استفاد  المريخ من تميز خط دفاعه وأدى مباراتي الذهاب والإياب في دوري الأبطال أمام  واري وولفز دون أن تهتز الشباك الحمراء، وأمس شارك ثلاثة من عناصر خط  الدفاع مع منتخبنا الوطني في مواجهة عمالقة الكرة الأوروبية الذين قادوا  هجوم المنتخب العاجي مثل بوني مهاجم مانشيستر سيتي وجيرفينهو وسالمون كالو  وأوريه نجم باريس سانت جيرمان وبرغم الأسماء الكبيرة في مقدمة المنتخب  العاجي إلا أن دفاع منتخبنا الوطني بقيادة أمير كمال وعلي جعفر ورمضان عجب  كان الأميز على الإطلاق في المباراة في حين كان بوي الوحيد من خارج الدفاع  الأحمر الذي شارك مع صقور الجديان وتصدى دفاع المنتخب لطلعات هجومية خطيرة  من جانب المنتخب العاجي وأدى بحسم وصرامة ولولا التألق الكبير لخط الدفاع  لتعرض المنتخب لهزيمة كبيرة أمام نظيره العاجي الذي فعل كل شيء من أجل ضرب  السياج الدفاعي الحصين لمنتخبنا الوطني ولم يسجل غير هدف وحيد كان بإمكان  الحارس أكرم الهادي التصدي له.
تميز عجب الصغير
أثبت رمضان عجب درجة عالية من الجاهزية مع صقور الجديان من شأنها أن تساعده  في تقديم أفضل ما لديه مع الفرقة الحمراء بعد أن شارك أمس في خط الدفاع  وأمّن الجهة اليمنى بصورة مثالية وقام بواجباته الهجومية والدفاعية على  أكمل وجه ومن ثم تقدم رمضان وشارك في الوسط المتقدم وظهر بمستوى جيد وكان  قريباً من الوصول لشباك المنتخب العاجي بعد أن ظهر العجب بلياقة بدنية  وذهنية ممتازة.
جاهزية لاعبي الوسط
انعكس الأداء السيئ لوسط الفرقة الحمراء على وجودهم في المنتخب الوطني بعد  أن انسحب نجوم المريخ تماماً من خط الوسط حيث شارك في مباراة الأمس نزار  حامد والطاهر الحاج وبشة وأبو عاقلة ولم يظهر المريخ إلا عبر راجي عبد  العاطي الذي اكتفى بالمشاركة كبديل مثلما تقدم العجب وشارك أيضاً في الوسط  وغاب علاء الدين عن المشاركة مع المريخ وبالتالي أصبح خارج خيارات المنتخب  مثلما لم يستطع عمر بخيت فرض وجوده في قائمة مازدا وأثبتت مباراة ساحل  العاج أن مشكلة المريخ الحقيقية في خط وسطه.
قوة هجومية
ظهرت العناصر الهجومية الحمراء في مباراة المنتخب الوطني بصورة أكثر من  جيدة حيث شارك بكري المدينة بإيجابية وتحرك بصورة رائعة وأرهق دفاع المنتخب  العاجي بانطلاقاته السريعة وكان قريباً من الوصول لشباك الحارس الإيفواري  أكثر من مرة وحل محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة كبديل واستطاع أن يقدم أداء مقنعاً  وأعاد الروح للمقدمة الهجومية وقام بالمطاردة الدفاعية على أكمل وجه وحرم  خط الدفاع من التقدم وكاد أن يفعلها في الزمن القتال عندما سدد بقوة من  داخل منطقة الجزاء لكن الكرة ارتدت من الحارس وحاول تمريرها إلى نزار حامد  غير أن حارس المنتخب العاجي سيطر عليها وحرم منتخبنا من تسجيل هدف التعادل  وأثبت عنكبة درجة عالية من الجاهزية من شأنها أن تساعده على تقديم الأفضل  مع الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازدا: جولة الإياب أمام ساحل العاج ستكون صعبة




 


 تأسف الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا  المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني في حديثه لفضائية بي إن سبورت عقب نهاية  المباراة للخسارة التي تعرض لها منتخبنا الوطني أمام نظيره الإيفواري  مشيراً إلى أن منتخبنا وبرغم الخسارة قدم مباراة جيدة واستطاع أن يصنع  فرصاً حقيقية كان يمكن أن تساعده على الخروج بالتعادل إن لم يكن النصر  وامتدح مازدا المجهود الكبير الذي بذله لاعبو منتخبنا الوطني مشيراً إلى أن  المستوى كان مقنعاً ولم ينخفض حتى آخر دقيقة من عمر المباراة، وأبدى مازدا  تخوفه الشديد على صقور الجديان من المهمة الصعبة التي تنتظرهم بإستاد  المريخ في بحر أربعة أيام من الآن مشيراً إلى أن المدى الزمني القريب بين  مباراتي الذهاب والإياب يرجّح كفة المنتخب العاجي الذي يضم ألمع نجوم  الدوريات الأوروبية الذين يستطيعون الاستشفاء بسرعة ولا يتأثرون باللعب  الضاغط متوقعاً أن يتأثر منتخبنا كثيراً بالرحلة المرهقة من ساحل العاج إلى  الخرطوم ومن ثم اللعب أمام الإيفواري الثلاثاء المقبل متمنياً أن يتغلب  نجوم منتخبنا على كل هذه المصاعب وأن يتعاملوا مع مباراة الإياب بجدية أكبر  لتحقيق الفوز والدفاع عن حظوظ منتخبنا في خطف بطاقة الترشح إلى نهائيات  أمم أفريقيا بالجابون العام المقبل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◀ مــــفــكــرة مــــباريــات الــــيوم :

✯ تايلند Vs كوريا الجنوبيه ✯
✯ البطولة : مباراة ودية
✯ القنوات الناقلة : لاتوجد
✯ موعد اللقاء : 4:30 مساءاً

✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ✯

✯ كينيا Vs غينيا بيساو ✯
✯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس امم افريقيا
✯ القنوات الناقلة : لاتوجد
✯ موعد اللقاء : 5:00 مساءاً

✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ✯

✯ موزمبيق Vs غانا ✯
✯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس امم افريقيا
✯ القنوات الناقلة : لاتوجد
✯ موعد اللقاء : 5:00 مساءاً

✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ✯

✯ المغرب الفاسي Vs الرجاء الرياضي ✯
✯ البطولة : الدوري المغربي .
✯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت (المفتوحة) .
✯ المعلق : جواد بده .
✯ موعد المباراة : 5:30 مساءاً

✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ✯

✯ بوتسوانا Vs جزر القمر ✯
✯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس امم افريقيا
✯ القنوات الناقلة : لاتوجد
✯ موعد اللقاء : 6:00 مساءاً

✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ✯

✯ الكونغو Vs زامبيا ✯
✯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس امم افريقيا
✯ القنوات الناقلة : لا توجد
✯ موعد اللقاء : 6:30 مساءاً

✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ✯

✯ بنين Vs جنوب السودان ✯
✯ البطولة : تصفيات كأس امم افريقيا
✯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 3
✯ موعد اللقاء : 7:00 مساءاً

✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ✯

✯ المغرب التطواني Vs الكوكب المراكشي ✯
✯ البطولة : الدوري المغربي
✯ المعلق : غير معروف
✯ القنوات الناقلة : المغربية الرياضية
✯ موعد اللقاء : 7:45 مساءاً

✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ✯

✯ رومانيا Vs اسبانيا ✯
✯ البطولة : مباراة ودية
✯ المعلق : يوسف سيف
✯ القنوات الناقلة : بي ان سبورت 3
✯ موعد اللقاء : 9:45 مساءاً

◀ نتائــــــــج مــــــــباريات الأمــــس ::

◀ تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا :
✯ الموريشيس (1 : 0) رواندا
✯ السيشيل (2 : 0) ليسوثو
✯ بوروندي (1 : 3) ناميبيا
✯ الكاميرون (2 : 2) جنوب أفريقيا
✯ جمهورية الكونغو (2 : 1) أنغولا
✯ كاب فيردي (0 : 1) المغرب
✯ بوركينا فاسو (1 : 0) اوغندا
✯ السنغال (2 : 0) النيجر

✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ✯

◀ تصفيات كأس العالم: أمريكا الجنوبية :
✯ البرازيل (2 : 2) أوروجواي

✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ✯

◀ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات :
✯ إذربيجان (0 : 1) كازاخستان
✯ روسيا (3 : 0) ليتوانيا
✯ بولندا (5 : 0) فنلندا
✯ النمسا (2 : 1) ألبانيا
✯ المجر (1 : 1) كرواتيا
✯ ألمانيا (2 : 3) إنجلترا

✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ✯

◀ تصفيات كأس العالم :أمريكا الشمالية :
✯ جامايكا (1 : 1) كوستاريكا
✯ هاييتي (0 : 0) بنما
✯ السلفادور (2 : 2) الهندوراس
✯ جواتيمالا (2 : 0) الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
✯ كندا (0 : 3) المكسيك

✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ✯ــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ✯

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* منتخبنا الوطني يتراجع عن اقامة معسكر اعدادي بإثيوبيا ويصل الخرطوم

تراجع المنتخب الوطني الاول عن اقامة معسكر اعدادي قصير استعدادا لمواجهة ساحل العاج في تصفيات الامم الافريقية بالجابون يوم الثلاثاء القادم باستاد المريخ بأم درمان والاكتفاء بالتدريبات فقط تأهبا للقاء .. ومن المنتظر ان تكون البعثة وصلت فجر اليوم للبلاد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااااااااااااااجل

الاتحاد العام يحول مباراة منتخبنا الوطني امام ساحل العاج من استاد المريخ الى استاد الخرطوم 

المباراة ستقام يوم الثلاثاء القادم الساعة الثامنة مساء باذن الله تعالى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعثة وفاق سطيف تصل بالتركية وتنفي الطائرة الخاصة



ستصل بعثة وفاق سطيف الجزائري الخرطوم في السادس من ابريل عبر الخطوط التركية بعد ان شرعت ادارة النادي في الحجوزات علي شركة الطيران المعروفة .. كما نفت اي اتجاه للتوجه للسودان بطائرة خاصة خلافا ما أشيع حول مغادرة بعثة الفريق بطائرة خاصة .. والمعلوم ان وفاق سطيف سيواجه المريخ بأم درمان في التاسع من ابريل في ذهاب دور الستة عشر من دوري ابطال افريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابوجريشة يعقد اجتماع ساخن مع الجهاز الفني واللاعبين عقب عودتة من اديس ابابا
 
 
   عقد الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي لنادي المريخ اجتماع ساخن  مع الجهاز الفني واللاعبين لمعرفة سير الاعداد خلال الفترة الماضية  بالاضافة اي تجهيزات المرحلة القادمة .. كما قام رئيس القطاع الرياضي بشرح  قرارات المجلس في اجتماعه بالامس الي جانب اقامة معسكر اعدادي بالقاهرة عقب  جولة الذهاب واستعدادا لمباراة الاياب امام وفاق سطيف بالجزائر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف العربية والعالمية

* ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺳﺔ ﺑﺘﻐﻠﺒﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﺱ ﺍﻷﺧﻀﺮ
* ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻳﻮﺟﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺒﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
* ﻣﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﺟﻮﺗﺰﻩ ﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﺒﺮﻭﺳﻴﺎ ﺩﻭﺭﺗﻤﻮﻧﺪ
* ﺍﻧﺠﻠﺘﺮﺍ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ ﻭﺗﻬﺰﻡ ﺃﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻘﺮ ﺩﺍﺭﻫﺎ ﻭﺩﻳﺎ
* ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﻮﺭﻳﺘﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﺒﻌﺪ ﺣﺎﺭﺳﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺮﻧﺴﺎ
* ﺑﻮﻟﻨﺪﺍ ﺗُﻤﻄﺮ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﻓﻨﻠﻨﺪﺍ ﺑﺨﻤﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻭﺩﻳًﺎ
* ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺒﻲ ﻳﻔﺴﺦ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺣﺎﺭﺳﻪ ﺍﻹﻳﻔﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﺯﺍﺩﻱ
* ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﻳﻨﻔﺮﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺑﻔﻮﺯﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﺱ ﺍﻷﺧﻀﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
* ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺮ ﺗﻔﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺮﻭﺍﺗﻴﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍً ﻟﻴﻮﺭﻭ 2016
* ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ .. ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺘﻴﺔ ﺗﻮﺍﻓﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻻﺋﺤﺔ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ
* ﻛﺎﻟﻴﻔﻮﺭﻧﻴﺎ ﻛﺮﻭﻡ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﻜﺄﺱ ﺩﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻭﺳﻴﺔ
* ﻭﺩﺍﻉ ﻣﻬﻴﺐ ﻟﻴﻮﻫﺎﻥ ﻛﺮﻭﻳﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
* ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺳﻲ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻟﻴﺘﻮﺍﻧﻴﺎ
* ﻣﻮﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺑﺠﺎﻳﺔ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻭﻳﻨﻔﺮﺩ ﺑﻮﺻﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ
* ﺑﻮﺭﻛﻴﻨﺎ ﻓﺎﺳﻮ ﻳﺘﺨﻄﻰ ﺃﻭﻏﻨﺪﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ
* ﺍﻟﻮﺩﺍﺩ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻨﻴﻄﺮﻱ ﻭﻳﻌﺰﺯ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ
* ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﻳﺮﺗﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﺀ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻓﻴﺘﻨﺎﻡ
* ﺭﻳﻨﺎﺭﺩ : ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﻘﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﺱ ﺍﻻﺧﻀﺮ صفحة الهلال عشقي الأبدي
* ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﺠﺮﺍﻥ ﻭﺩﻳًﺎ
* ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﺠﺮﺍﻥ ﻭﺩﻳًﺎ
* ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻐﺎﻝ ﻳﺤﺘﻔﻆ ﺑﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
* ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻐﺎﻝ ﻳﺤﺘﻔﻆ ﺑﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
* ﻧﺎﺩﺍﻝ ﻳﻔﺠﺮ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ ﺑﺎﻧﺴﺤﺎﺑﻪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺟﻮﻣﻬﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻣﻴﺎﻣﻲ ﻟﻠﺘﻨﺲ
* ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺇﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺃﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
* ﺍﻟﻔﺤﻮﺻﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ ﺗﺤﺪﺩ ﻣﻮﻗﻒ ﺭﺍﻣﻮﺱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﺳﻴﻜﻮ
* ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﻳﺮﺻﺪ 60 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﻮﺭﻭ ﻟﻀﻢ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
* ﺻﺮﺍﻉ ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺑﻲ ﺛﻼﺛﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﺠﻢ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ
* ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﻳﺪﺑﺮ ﺧﻄﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻟﻠﺤﻔﺎﻅ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻮﺭﺍﺗﺎ
* ﺃﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﺗﻔﺸﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻞ ﻋﻘﺪﺓ ﺑﺮﻟﻴﻦ ﻭﺗﺨﺴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻧﺠﻠﺘﺮﺍ ﻭﺩﻳًﺎ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺣﺮﻭﻑ ﺣﻤﺮﺍﺀ 
ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ
ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮﺍﺏ

☆ ﺟﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺿﺤﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻔﺎﻕ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻊ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﺔ
ﻛﻠﻮ ﺷﻴﺊ ﺟﺎﺋﺰ ﻓﻜﺎﻥ ﺿﺤﻴﺔ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻟﻴﺴﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ
ﺧﺎﺹ ﺷﺒﻜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ sport
☆ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ( ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺘﺢ) ﻋﺮﻑ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﻐﻴﺮ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺭﻳﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﻭﻳﺤﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ( ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ
ﻣﻔﺘﺢ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﻧﻔﺴﻮﺍ ﻭﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﻣﻌﺎﻫﻮ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻋﻨﺪﻭ ﺭﺧﺼﺔ . ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ) ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﺎﻳﺎ ﻫﺬﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺓ ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺃﻭﻟﻬﻢ ﻧﻴﻠﺴﻮﻥ ﻭ ﺍﺑﻴﻜﻮ ﻭ ﺳﻴﺴﻪ ﻭﺃﺧﻴﺮﺍ
ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﺭ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻳﺸﻴﺎ ﻭ ﻣﻜﺴﻴﻢ
☆ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﺔ ﻗﺮﺭ ﻣﺤﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﻭﻣﻌﺎﻗﺒﺔ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺒﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺱ ﻓﺒﺪﺀ
ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺎﺏ ﺑﻤﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻲ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻭﻻﻥ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﺔ ( ﻣﺎ ﻣﻀﻤﻮﻥ) ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﻦ ﺛﻢ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻳﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﺧﻴﺮﺍ ﺣﺒﺎﻳﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻣﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ ﻧﻮﺩ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻄﺎﻟﻬﻢ
ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺎﺏ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻻ ﻧﻨﺤﺮﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﻚ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﻴﺪﻳﺎ
ﺧﺎﺹ ﺷﺒﻜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ sport
☆ ﻃﺒﻌﺎ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﺔ ﺷﻄﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺳﻴﺮ ﻭﻧﺴﻲ ﻳﺸﻄﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺑﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺳﻴﺮ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺸﻐﺎﻟﻴﻦ ﻛﻠﻮ
ﺳﻨﺔ ﺑﺠﻴﺒﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺳﻴﺮ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺤﻞ ﻳﺎ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻱ ﺑﺮﺿﻮﺍ ﺑﺘﺘﻜﺮﺭ
ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻬﺪ ﻃﻮﻝ ﻣﺎ ﺍﻧﻮ ﺃﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺎ ﻭ ( ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﺔ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻳﻤﺮ
ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ)
☆ ﻃﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺳﻴﺮ ﺷﻄﺒﺘﻮﻫﻢ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻔﻜﻔﻜﻮﺍ ﺻﻮﺍﻣﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻭﺑﺴﺒﺒﻬﻢ ﺗﻢ ﺗﻐﻴﺮ ﻭﻗﺖ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﺘﻠﻌﺐ ﻧﻬﺎﺭﺍ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺳﺒﺒﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺍﺭ ﻃﻠﻌﻮﺍ ﺑﻌﺮﻓﻮﺍ ﺑﻠﻌﺒﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻬﺎﺭ
ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ
ﺩﻳﻞ ﺗﻌﻤﻠﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻬﻢ ﺷﻨﻮ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﺑﺄﻧﻬﻢ ﺻﻴﻨﻴﻮﻥ ﻭﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺑﺮﺿﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
☆ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻘﺎﺏ ﺩﺍ ﻳﺎ ﻛﺮﺩﻭﻥ ﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺒﻞ 86 ﻋﺎﻡ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺷﺎﻝ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
ﻟﻼﻧﺪﻳﺔ 16 ﻣﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺩﺧﻞ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻭﺷﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﻣﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ ﺑﻠﻌﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﺑﺲ
ﻫﻮ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺗﺄﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﺎ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻳﺎ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﻣﺘﺄﺧﺮﺍ ﺧﻴﺮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻻ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ
ﻳﻼ ﺗﻌﺎﻝ ﻧﺤﺎﺳﺒﻬﻢ ﺍﻻﻥ ..
ﻧﺒﺪﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﻳﺎ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ
ﻣﻜﺴﻴﻢ ... ﺃﻳﻦ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺳﺠﻞ ﻏﻨﻮﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ?
ﻛﻨﺖ ﺃﺭﺍﻗﺐ ﺃﺑﻴﻜﻮ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺠﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﻣﺎﻱ ﻫﺪﻓﺎ ﻋﻜﺴﻴﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﻟﻢ ﺃﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻏﻨﻮﺩﻱ ﺍﻥ
ﻳﺴﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ .
ﻭ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺖ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ ﺗﺪﻭﻧﻲ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺃﻟﻌﺐ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺑﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻣﺒﺪﺓ
ﻋﻤﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﺯﻳﻦ ... ﺍﻳﻦ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ? ﻛﻨﺖ ﺃﺭﺍﻗﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻭﻟﻌﺖ ﻭﻻ
ﻟﺴﻪ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ ﻓﺠﺎﺀﺓ ﻟﻘﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻨﻔﺮﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﻮﺭﺓ
ﺑﻮﻱ ... ﺃﻳﻦ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ?
ﻛﻨﺖ ﺃﺭﺍﻗﺐ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻖ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﻏﻠﻄﺔ ﺃﺑﻴﻜﻮ ﻭﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﻏﻠﻄﺘﻲ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ
ﺳﻴﺴﺔ .... ﺃﻳﻦ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ?
ﻛﻨﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻻﻧﻬﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻫﺠﻤﺔ ﻣﺮﺩﺗﺔ ﻭﻟﻢ ﺃﺳﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﺎﻕ ﺑﻄﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺍﺭ
ﻻﻋﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﺮﻛﺰﻱ
ﺍﻟﺸﻐﻴﻞ ... ﺃﻳﻦ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻳﺎ ﺃﺭﺗﻜﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻮﻭﻥ ﺟﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﺜﻮﺭﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺺ ?
ﻛﻨﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻂ ﺍﻝ ( 18) ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻧﺠﻴﺐ ﻟﻴﻜﻢ ﻗﻮﻥ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺘﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻤﻮﺣﺔ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ
ﻧﺰﺍﺭ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ ... ﺃﻳﻦ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺃﻧﺖ ﺍﻻﺧﺮ ﻭﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ?
ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﺸﻌﻠﺔ ﻭ ﻗﻄﻌﻮﺍ ﻣﻨﻮ ﻓﻜﺎﻧﺖ ﻫﺠﻤﺔ ﻣﺮﺩﺗﺔ ﻭﺩﻱ ﻣﺎ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺘﻲ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ
ﺑﺸﺔ ... ﻭﻳﻦ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻳﺎ ﻣﻨﻘﺬ ﻳﺎ ﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻻ ﻗﺪﺭﺕ ﺗﺠﻴﺐ ﻗﻮﻥ ﻭﻻ ﻗﺪﺭﺕ ﺗﺼﻨﻊ ﻗﻮﻥ ?
ﻛﻨﺖ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻌﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻳﻨﻔﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﺓ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺃﺳﺠﻞ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﻠﺔ ﻣﺎ ﺳﺪﺩ
ﺍﻱ ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ
ﺍﻟﺸﻌﻠﺔ ... ﺍﻧﺖ ﻟﻌﺒﺖ ﺷﻮﻁ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻟﻤﺴﺖ ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﻭﻻ ﻗﺪﺭﺕ ﺗﺴﺠﻞ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻗﻮﻥ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻭﻑ ﺳﺎﻳﺪ ﺯﻱ ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻲ . ?
ﻛﻨﺖ ﻣﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻱ ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ( ﻗﺎﻟﺸﺔ) ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺃﺳﺠﻞ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻌﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻣﺮﻛﺰﻳﻦ ﺍﻭﻱ ﻳﺎ
ﺭﻳﺲ
ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ... ﺍﻧﺖ ﺑﻘﻴﺖ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻛﻼﺕ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻭﺩﻱ ﻣﺎ ﻛﻔﺎﻳﺔ ﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ?.
ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ ﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺑﺠﺘﻬﺪ ﻭﺑﺪﻳﻨﻲ ﻛﻮﺭ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﺓ ﻧﺴﺠﻞ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻮﺍ ﺿﻴﻌﺘﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ
ﺍﻳﺸﻴﺎ .. ﺍﻧﺖ ﻗﻠﺖ ﺍﻧﻚ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻏﺎﻧﺎ ﻭﻣﺎﺷﻔﻨﺎ ﻣﻨﻚ ﻗﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﺧﻠﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻧﺖ
ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻭﻻ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ . ?
ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ ﻣﺎﻓﻲ ﺯﻭﻝ ﺑﻮﺻﻞ ﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﺓ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺃﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺩﺍﻳﺮ ﻟﻲ ﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﻟﻌﺐ ﺯﻱ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ
ﻭﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ... ﺍﻧﺖ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻭ ﻟﻬﺴﻲ ﻣﺎ ﺷﻔﻨﺎ ﻣﻨﻚ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻧﻚ ﺃﻫﺪﻳﺖ ﻛﺄﺱ
ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺣﺔ ﻟﻘﻮﺭﻣﺎﻫﻴﺎ . ?
ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺑﻠﻌﺐ ﻭ ﺑﺒﺪﻉ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺻﻐﺮﺗﻮﺍ ﻟﻲ ﻋﻤﺮﻱ ﺑﻘﻮﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻠﻌﺒﻮﺍ ﻟﻲ ﺑﺎﺹ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ
ﻟﻲ ﺃﻣﺸﻲ ﺃﻟﻌﺐ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭﻙ ﻳﺎ ﻃﻔﻞ
ﺍﻃﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ... ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺪﺭﺕ ﺗﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﺗﻌﻜﺲ ﻛﺮﺍﺕ ?
ﻫﻮ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻗﺪﺭﺕ ﺃﺩﺍﻓﻊ ﺃﺻﻼ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺃﻫﺎﺟﻢ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ ﺩﺍ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻀﻐﻂ ﻣﺎ ﻋﺮﻓﺖ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﻙ
ﻭﻻ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺳﻂ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ... ﺍﻧﺎ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻗﺎﻓﻞ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺗﻜﺮﺭ ﺣﺮﻛﺘﻚ ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﻟﻮﻣﺎﻣﺒﺎﺷﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ ?
ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺸﻴﺖ ﻣﺎ ﺃﺳﻠﺘﻤﺖ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻛﻮﺭﺗﻴﻦ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻐﻠﻂ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ
ﺑﺸﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮ ... ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻲ ... ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ... ﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻣﺨﺒﺮ ... ﻭﺑﺎﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺔ ﺍﻧﺘﻮﺍ ﻣﺎﻟﻜﻢ
ﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﻋﺪﻳﻦ ﺗﻠﻌﺒﻮﺍ ﻛﻮﻳﺲ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺗﺪﺧﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻠﻴﻠﺔ ?
ﻳﺎ ﺭﻳﺲ ﺍﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﻣﺘﻮﻗﻌﻴﻦ ﻧﻌﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻛﻲ ﺍﻡ ﻛﻲ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺢ ﻧﺪﺧﻞ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻭﻗﻌﻨﺎ
ﻣﻊ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻴﻦ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺪﻭﺭﺍ ﻳﻠﻌﺒﻮ ﻣﻌﺎﻫﻢ
☆ ﺧﺒﺮ ﺣﺰﻳﻦ ﻣﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﻣﻮﻛﻮﺭﺍ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺑﺮ
ﺧﺒﺮ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺳﺪﺍﺩ ﻣﺮﺗﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ
ﺧﺒﺮ ﻣﻔﺮﺡ ﺗﻌﺎﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺮ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﺟﺎﺑﺴﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺻﺎﺑﺔ
ﺧﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻮﺓ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺳﻤﺢ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺨﻠﺺ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﺳﻴﺮﻩ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﻄﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ
ﺧﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ
ﺧﺒﺮ ﻣﺘﻔﺒﺮﻙ ﻧﻴﺴﻠﻮﻥ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻮﻗﻊ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ
ﺧﺒﺮ ﺷﻮﻡ ﺗﺠﺪﺩ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
ﺧﺒﺮ ﻣﺸﺘﻮﻝ ﻣﻜﺴﻴﻢ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺣﻴﻞ
ﺧﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ ﻳﺘﺴﺎﺑﻘﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﻊ ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ ﻋﺒﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻄﺎﻳﻔﺔ
☆ ﺍﺟﺎﺑﺔ ﺳﺆﺍﻝ ﺍﻻﻣﺲ ..
ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺫﻛﺮ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ
ﺳﺆﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﻣﻦ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ
/1 ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺍﻣﻴﻞ
/2 ﻏﻨﻮﺩﻱ
/3 ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻓﻄﻮﻣﺔ ﻭﺷﺎﺵ
☆ ( 2870 ) ﻫﻮ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻌﺒﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻳﻼ ﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﺪﻋﻢ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻨﺎ ﺑﺘﺤﻮﻳﻞ
ﺍﻟﺮﺻﻴﺪ ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ (2870

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايجاز
ابوالعلاء محمد البشير
ركزوا في السطايفة 

* تتسارع الايام ويقترب موعد مباراة مريخ السودان مع وفاق سطيف في ذهاب دور ال16 من بطولة الاندية الافريقية في التاسع من الشهر القادم .
* وقلنا وكررنا ان وفاق سطيف تحاصره مشاكل ادارية بجانب ان ترتيب الفريق في الدوري الجزائري غير مطمئمن لقاعدته فهو يحتل المركز الثاني .
* ولكن رغم كل ذلك فمواجهتنا لوفاق سطيف ستختلف كثيرا وهي تمثل نهائي مبكر من واقع تاريخ الفريقين الافريقي ومباراتيهما في النسخة الماضية لا زالت تسيطر علي الاحداث .
* يجب ان لا تشغلنا ظروف السطايفة التي يمر بها .. الفريق الان وعلينا ان نفكر في كيفية اعداد فريقنا وتجهيزه لمباراة الذهاب التي ستحتضنها القلعة الحمراء في التاسع من الشهر القادم .
* على لجنة التسيير ان تستعي وان تجتهد من اجل توفير معسكر اعدادي نموذجي بالقاهرة خاصة وان هناك تفاؤل كبير بمعسكرات القاهرة بجانب ان الفريق يحتاج لاعداد خاص .
* لجنة التسيير مطالبة بتوفير الاستقرار الفني فى هذا الوقت بالذات ونتمني ان تنتهي مشاكل الجهاز الفني حتى يسير الاعداد بالطريقة التي يخطط لها البلجيكي لوك ايمال .
* وعلى جماهير المريخ ان تواصل دعمها للاعبين حتي يكون اللاعبين فى اعلى قمتهم المعنوية والكل يدرك صعوبة مباراة وفاق سطيف القادمة .
/ملتقي الرياض وعشاق المريخ/
* لازلت اكرر اشاداتي بالقروبات التي يهم اعضائها بدعم المريخ ويدفعون مساهماتهم الشهرية او العاجلة وقروبات كثيرة تهتم بدعم المريخ .
* واليوم اعود لأخصص واجدد اشادتي بملتقي مريخاب الرياض الذي يقوده البروف عثمان الحسن الرجل المريخي المعروف وبجانبه عدد من الصفوة بالرياض .
* ملتقي الرياض قدم من قبل دعمه لأمين مال المريخ الاستاذ الرشيد الطاهر والان يواصلون ارسال مساهماتهم حتى يقدمون دعما اخرا للمريخ .
* وهناك ايضا قروب عشاق المريخ خلف الكيان الذي يواصل هو الاخر تجهيزاته وترتيباته لدعم المريخ من خلال المساهمات المالية التي يشارك بها المريخاب المنتمين للقروب .
* وقروب العشاق الذين يقفون خلف المريخ يجتهدون كثيرا ويسابقون الزمن وانا احد اعضاء القروب وبالتأكيد افخر كثيرا بهذا القروب وبأعضاءه .
* وقروب عشاق المريخ خلف الكيان أسسه الصديق المريخي حسن محمد احمد ويضم الي جانبه اشقاءه هشام وناجي بجانب مريخاب اوفياء داخل السودان وخارجه .
* كل امنياتنا ان تخطف كل القروبات المريخية سبق الدعم المريخي وان يتنافس الجميع في دعم الاحمر الوهاج من اي مكان فالمريخ يحتاجنا بكل تأكيد .
/ نقاط مؤجزة /
* خسارة منتخبنا الوطني امام الافيال لم تغضبنا لأن اولادنا اجتهدوا .
* لولا سوء الطالع كان يمكن ان تنتهي المباراة بالتعادل الايجابي .
* عنكبة قدم مباراة كبيرة ولولا تألق الحارس الايفواري كان يمكن ان يسجل هدف التعادل .
* نفرح لاداء منتخبنا رغم القصور والاهمال لهذا المنتخب .
* اكرم الهادي تألق وكان في الموعد رغم الخسارة .
* المنتخب يحتاج لاعداد خاص قبل مباراة الرد .
* عشاق المريخ خلف الكيان قروب مريخي ينشط في دعم المريخ .
* مباراة المريخ امام وفاق سطيف .تحتاج لعمل كبير .
* الصعود لدوري المجموعات لن يكون سهلا علي الاطلاق .
* حوارات واستطلاعات حول مباراة المريخ نجهز لها مع شفوت المملكة .
* على لجنة التسيير التفكير الجاد في المباريات الاعدادية .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصفيات كأس أمم افريقيا 2017 : ترتيب جميع المجموعات بعد الجولة الثالثة


كأس_أمم_أفريقيا

كأس_أمم_أفريقيا -

المجموعة الأولى :

1- تونس 6 نقاط

2- الطوغو 6 نقاط

3- ليبيريا 6 نقاط

4- دجيبوتي



المجموعة الثانية :

1- ج. الكونغو الديمفراطية 6 نقاط

2- أنغولا 4 نقاط

3- افريقيا الوسطى 4 نقاط

4- مدغشقر 2 نقاط



المجموعة الثالثة :

1-مالي 7 نقاط

2- البنين 5 نقاط

3- جنوب السودان 3 نقاط

4- غينيا الاستوائية نقطة



المجموعة الرابعة :

1- بوركينا فاسو 6 نقاط

2- أوغندا 6 نقاط

3- بوتسوانا 3 نقاط

4- جزر القمر 3 نقاط



المجموعة الحامسة :

1- الكونغو 5 نقاط

2- زامبيا 5 نقاط

3- غينيا بيساو 4 نقاط

4- كينيا نقطة



المجموعة السادسة :

1- المغرب 9 نقاط

2 الرأس الأخضر 6 نقاط

3- ساوتومي 3 نقاط

4- ليبيا 0



المجموعة السابعة :

1- مصر 7 نقاط

2- نيجيريا 5 نقاط

3- تنزانيا 4 نقاط

4- التشاد 0



المجموعة الثامنة :

1-غانا 9 نقاط

2- جزر الموريس 6 نفاط

3- رواندا 3 نقاط

4- موزمبيق 0



المجموعة التاسعة :

1- الكوت ديفوار 4 نقاط

2- السودان 3 نقاط

3- السيراليون نقطة



المجموعة العاشرة :

1-الجزائر 9 نقاط

2 السيشال 4 نقاط

3- أثيوبيا 4 نقاط

4- ليسوتو 0



المجموعة الحادية عشرة :

1-السنغال 9 نقاط

2- ناميبيا 3 نقاط

3- بورندي 3 نقاط

4- النيجر 3 نقاط



المجموعة الثانية عشرة :

1- سوازرلاند 5 نقاط

2- زيمبابوي 5 نقاط

3- ملاوي نقطتان

4- غينيا نقطتان



المجموعة الثالثة عشرة : 

1- الكاميرون 7 نقاط

2- موريتانيا 6 نقاط

3- جنوب افريقيا نقطتان

4- غامبيا نقطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اجتماعات تجمع روابط المريخ تبدا اليوم

ينعقد اليوم الاحد اول اجتماعات تجمع روابط المريخ استعدادا لمباراة المريخ الافريقية وسوف تستمر الاجتماعات بصورة مستمرة وتعتبر مباراة امدرمان مباراة التاهل .
كما اعد التجمع نفسه للسفر الى الجزائر لمباراة الرد
يذكر ان اجتماع اليوم سينعقد بدار النادي عقب صلاة المغرب.
والدعوة لكل روابط المريخ لحضور الاجتماع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* يا خبر .. “البرنس” يعود لاعباً للهلال في يونيو

الخرطوم ـ كورة سودانية
رشح مصدر مقرب من فريق الكرة الأول بنادي الهلال عودة “هيثم مصطفى” المدرب المساعد حالياً في الجهاز الفني للفريق لارتداء قميص الهلال مجدداً خلال فترة الانتقالات التكميلية المقبلة حتى نهاية الموسم، وأشار المصدر الذي فضل حجب اسمه إلى أن السيناريو بدأ بالاستغناء عن لاعب الفريق الإيفواري شيخ مكورو رغم المردود الجيد للاعب مع الفريق حتى الآن، بغض النظر عن خروج الفريق من الدور الأول لمسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا، ليكون الطريق ممهداً لعودة “البرنس” للفريق من جديد بدعوى حاجة الوسط لخبرته. وأشار المصدر إلى أن هنالك لاعباً وطنياً معروفاً في القائمة اقترب بدرجة كبيرة من الرحيل عن صفوف الفريق، ويعيش في وضع نفسي سيئ بسبب الانتقادات اللاذعة له وعدم تدخل إدارة النادي تجاه الأمر وهو نفس الأمر الذي يدعم عودة “هيثم مصطفى” للفريق في التكميلية .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا.. حل مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة المصري

القاهرة – محمد السويفي

أصدرت محكمة القضاء الإداري، اليوم الأحد، حكما قضائيا بحل مجلس إدارة الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم برئاسة جمال علام بسبب أخطاء إدارية في عملية الانتخابات التي أجريت في شهر أكتوبر 2012.

وقضت المحكمة بقبول الدعوى التي تقدم بها الثنائي ماجدة الهلباوي وهيرماس رضوان اللذان ترشحا لخوض انتخابات اتحاد الكرة بسبب وجود أصوات غير قانونية لعدم وجود ممثلين قانونيين لأنديتهم.

وكان من المقرر أن تنتهي دورة المجلس الحالي لاتحاد الكرة في شهر سبتمبر المقبل.

ويترقب الجميع موقف وزارة الشباب والرياضة من تنفيذ حكم حل مجلس الإدارة خلال الساعات المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصعب عمر في حوار مثير مع الصدى:
الجمعة, 25 مارس 2016 12:47
لولا ثقتي في قدرة بخيت خميس على التألق لما رفضت السفر مع المريخ
تقبلت العقوبة بصدر رحب.. لم اتسلم أموالي لكني سأواصل نشاطي بصورة طبيعية


وائل السر

جدّد مصعب عمر نجم الطرف الأيسر بالمريخ اعتذاره الشديد للجماهير ووعد بالاجتهاد في المرحلة المقبلة وأن يعمل بإخلاص من أجل تعويض الجماهير عن كل الفترة التي غاب فيها عن المشاركة مع الفرقة الحمراء بعد أن فرضت عليه ظروفاً قاهرة أن يتوقف من أجل الحصول على مستحقاته المالية لأن الظروف فرضت عليه ذلك وأشار مصعب إلى أنه قابل العقوبة التي صدرت في حقه بصدر رحب وتعهد بالاجتهاد في المرحلة المقبلة برغم أنه لم يتسلم حتى الآن مستحقاته المالية كما تحدث مصعب عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

قال مصعب عمر إنه جلس مع وفد من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عقب عودة البعثة الحمراء الظافرة من نيجيريا مشيراً إلى ان الجلسة التي جمعته برشيد الطاهر أمين مال المريخ والكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي كانت جلسة أخوية من رجال يكن لهم الكثير من الود والتقدير مؤكداً أنه تقبل العقوبة بصدر رحب واعتذر عن كل ما بدر عنه ووعد بالاجتهاد في المرحلة المقبلة حتى يقدم أفضل مالديه للمريخ ويعوض جماهيره عن كل يوم غاب فيه عن أداء واجبه مع الفرقة الحمراء على أكمل وجه ونفى مصعب ان يكون قد عمل على لي ذراع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ حتى يحصل على مستحقاته المالية مشيراً إلى أن ظروفاً أسرية قاهرة هي التي أجبرته على التوقف لأن لديه التزامات أسرية ولأن تأخر استلام مستحقاته المالية أدخله في حرج بالغ لذلك اختار أن يتوقف لأنه تلقى الكثير من الوعود دون أن يكون هناك أي التزام بتنفيذها.

تألق بخيت لم يفاجئني

عبّر مصعب عمر عن بالغ سعادته بالتألق اللافت لبخيت خميس وظهوره بصورة مميزة في مباراتي واري وولفز النيجيري ذهاباً وإياباً مؤكداً أن تألق بخيت لم يفاجئه على الإطلاق بل توقع منه أن يقدم أداءً جيداً وأن يشغل الطرف الأيسر بكفاءة عالية وأضاف: بخيت لاعب مجتهد وكان ينتظر الفرصة ولذلك لم يكن تألقه مصدر مفاجأة لأي شخص لأن بخيت لاعب مميز وكان يحتاج لفرصة الظهور مع الأحمر لا أكثر وأشار مصعب إلى أن ثقته الكبيرة في القدرات العالية لبخيت خميس والتي تؤهله لشغل وظيفة الطرف الأيسر بكفاءة عالية هي التي دفعته للتوقف وأضاف: لو لم يكن بخيت موجوداً ولولا معرفتي بالقيمة الفنية العالية لهذا اللاعب لشاركت رغم ظروفي حتى لا يتضرر المريخ من غيابي.

لم اتسلم مستحقاتي بعد

قال مصعب إنه لم يتسلم مستحقاته من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بعد ولكنه تلقى تأكيدات قاطعة بتسليمه مستحقاته المالية مبيناً أنه سيواصل نشاطه بصورة طبيعية وسيكون مُطالباً بالاجتهاد أكثر في المرحلة المقبلة لأنه الآن في رحلة البحث عن خانة في تشكيلة الفرقة الحمراء بعد أن شغل بخيت خميس وظيفة الطرف الأيسر بكفاءة عالية وتوقّع مصعب أن تكون المنافسة شرسة للغاية بينه وبخيت خميس لكنه عاد وأكد قدرته على أخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي وتقديم كل مالديه للفرقة الحمراء وجدّد مصعب اعتذاره الشديد للجماهير الحمراء وتمنى الا تحاسبه على ما حدث بعد أن اعتذر للجميع واختار أن يفتح صفحة بيضاء عامرة بالإجادة والتألق لتعويض الجماهير عن فترة توقفه.

لا نخشى وفاق سطيف

رحّب مصعب عمر بالمواجهة الصعبة التي تنتظر المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف ذاكراً أن الأحمر سيلعب في مواجهة منافس جيد ومحترم لكنه عاد وطالب بعدم تضخيم الفريق المنافس وتصويره في مظهر البطل الذي لا يُقهر مؤكداً أن الأحمر استطاع العام الماضي أن يتفوق على وفاق سطيف بمجمل المواجهتين بحصوله على أربع نقاط مقابل نقطة وحيدة للوفاق الأمر الذي يؤكد بأن المريخ هو الأفضل والأقوى والأجدر بخطف بطاقة التأهل لمرحلة المجموعات وتعهد مصعب بالقتال بشراسة في مباراتي وفاق سطيف ذهاباً وإياباً لأن المريخ الذي وصل إلى نصف نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا العام الماضي لا يمكن أن يقبل الخروج من الدور الثاني لنفس المنافسة متمنياً أن يكون المريخ في أفضل حالاته عندما يواجه وفاق سطيف حتى يحسم أمر تأهله من جولة الذهاب.

*

----------


## ezzeo

*مشكورين يا شباب 
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*خواطر نجمة/سمية طه

حتى الفأر لم يلده الجمل حين تمخض!!!!

*والمتابع لحال المريخ الان فإنه والحق يقال لا يشعر بأدنى رضا وإن كان فرح خرافي يملا الجوانح نتاج كل مجهودات الصفوة لدعم الفريق معنويا وماديا في ظل إختلاف بين حول لجنة التسيبر التي تحكم المريخ حاليا  وضرورة مغادرتها!
*وسط كل هذا الترقب من قبل الصفوة جاء إجتماع مجلس المريخ الذي كان من أبرز أجندته الجمعية العمومية ..لذا فقد حظيت أخبار ذلكم الاجتماع الهام بإهتمام كبير من قبل القاعدة الحمراء يزيد من أهميته رؤية المجلس لمباراتي الفريق في الممتاز بينما أيام معدودات هي فيصل اللقاء المرتقب امام وفاق سطيف ..
تحت كل هذه المؤشرات جاء إنعقاد إجتماع مجلس المريخ وكنت أترقب ببالغ الصبر أخبار ما جاء بالاجتماع وأحسب أن كل الصفوة كانت مثلي في حالة من التأهب..فماذا حملت لنا الانباء عن ذلكم الاجتماع؟!!!
*خيبة الامل هي العنوان الانسب لمخرجات إجتماع لجنة التسيير بالامس ..وإن كان البعض قد إعتبر أن الجمل تمخض فولد فأرا دلالة على هشاشة ما صدر من قرارات فإني شخصيا أرى أنه حتى الفأر لم يجئ ميلادا لتمخض جبل اجتماع اللجنة!!..لست بقاسية لكن خبروني ..أي إجتماع لاي مؤسسة يخرج بقرارات أو توصيات ..فهل خرج إجتماع الامس بأية قرارات ..للاسف لا غير من قرار وحيد بتكوين لجنة(لاحظ تكوين)لمقابلة المسؤولين لتحديد موعد لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية!..أي حتى القرار الوحيد الذي صدر لم يتم فيه تحديد أسماء بعينها ولا تاريخ معين بما يعني بالضرورة الدعوة الاجتماع آخر لحسم هذا الامر!!!
أما باقي ما ورد فلم يك أي منها يحمل صفة القرار فقد جاءت كلها تقديم شكر لاكثر من جهة ولا أحسب أن تقديم صوت شكر يحتاج لاجتماع!!..
*لقد دافعت في مقالي الاخير عن لجنة ونسي بإعتبار أنها المسؤولة عن تسيير دولاب العمل الاداري بالنادي ..وقبل أن يباغتني أحدكم بسؤال ..لماذا غيرت موقفي الان وما زال الوضع عما هو عليه ..من سيفكر أن يسألني أقول له أعد قراءة المقال ..فأنا ما زلت أطالب بدعم ونسي ورفاقه ولكنهم هم من يرفضون الدعم أحيانا وإلا فكيف نفسر إجتماعهم الذي لم يأت بأي جديد !!
*لك الله مريخنا الحبيب!
**همس الخواطر:
*طوال مسيرتي عرفت أنني أنحاز للكيان لا لشيئ سواه..وسأظل هكذا إلى أن يقضي الله أمرا كان مقضيا
*لكل الصفوة الأفاضل..أسعد جدا بأرائكم تجاه ما أكتب ..وحتى الذين ينتقدونني أحمل لهم كل تقدير فالهم واحد هو الكيان..وأتقبل الرأي الاخر بكل رحابة صدر شريطة ألا يكون في الحديث أدنى إساءة
*أقول ذلك وبالبال ما جرى قبل يومين من نقاش بيني وبين أحد الاخوة حيث سعى من خلال حديثي معي إلى محاولة دمغي بالكذب وهي بالنسبة لي كانت كبيرة حقا وإستطعت بكل يسر توضيح صحة المعلومة التي كتبتها انا تصحيحا لاحدى الزميلات..والحمد لله تأكد هذا الاخ من صحة حديثي
*علمتنا الصحافة حرية الرأي وقداسة الخبر..وأتمنى أن يتقبل الكل رأيي ولو كان مخالفا لهم بمثلما أتقبل أنا أراء الاخرين فالاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية ..
*ونحن الصفوة تحديدا..إختلاف الرأي فينا يجعل المريخ أقوى.
*نسيت لجنة ونسي في (إجتماع الشكر)أن تشكر أهم عضو وأكثرهم فاعلية..وأعني الصفوة بإلتفافهم ودعمهم اللا محدود لناديهم..
*ضحكت جدا وأنا أقرأ عمود الزميلة ناهد العطا (نادوسيات)..وتساءلت هل كتبت الاخت ناهد العمود وهي تتوسط إجتماع لجنة التسيير ..فقد جاء كله شكر !!
*كثيرون كتبوا عن عودتي مجددا لكن يبقى ما كتبه الاخ معاذ أبو مؤيد أروع ما قرأته ..وأعجز أخي ابا مؤيد عن تصوير ما أحدثته كلماتك بدواخلي وأكتفي بالقول أتمنى أن أكون أستحق مع وافر إحترامي لك

*أكرر أيام معدودات تبقت لمباراة وفاق سطيف وعلينا أن نغلق كل الملفات حتى انتهاء المباراتين وتأهل المريخ بإذن الله وبعدها فلكل حادث حديث.
*اللهم نسألك النصر للمريخ بالامس واليوم وغدا وكل يوم..اللهم نسألك النصر للمريخ دائما وأبدا
*همسة أخيرة
ياما إشتقت ليك ورجيتك لو تعود
نلتقي إن مد الله في العمر
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
قرار سري للجنة التسيير ضد صحيفة الصدى
* قبل أيام مارست صحيفة الصدى حقها في انتقاد لجنة التسيير في فشلها في الوفاء باتفاقها مع الجهاز الفني مما أدى لتذمر الخواجة البلجيكي وأدى إلى التوقف عن الإشراف على تدريبات الفرقة الحمراء .
وتواصل الإخفاق في سحب السيارات بواسطة إحدى شركات الليموزين التي يتعامل معها المجلس مما تسبب في وقف بعض اللاعبين المحترفين عن المشاركة في التمارين.
* المعروف أن الصحافة مرآة للمجتمع وتبصر لكل كبيرة وصغيرة وتضع الأحداث في قالب يمكن من خلاله معالجة كل السلبيات.
* إلا أنه يبدو أن مجلس المريخ الحالي لم يستوعب ذلك.
* فطفق في محاربة صحيفة الصدى وفق قانون سري تم تداوله بين أعضاء مجلس الإدارة بعدم الإدلاء بأي تصريحات لأي من صحفيي الصدى.
* ظللت لمدى ثلاثة أيام اتصل صباحاً وظهراً ومساءً وليلاً بأعضاء مجلس الإدارة ولا أجد أي إجابة سواء من الهاتف الخاص بصحيفة الصدى أو من هاتفي المحمول الذي بحوزة الكثير من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة.
* الغريب في الأمر أنني اتصلت مراراً وتكراراً بالسيد رشيد طاهر حمد أمين خزينة نادي المريخ وكان الرد بعد عدة محاولات .. إلا أنه اعتذر بحجة أنه يقود سيارته في شارع مدني ومن الصعب التحدث.
* استجبت لرغبته إلا أنني فوجئت في اليوم التالي بتصريح كبير للرشيد في صحيفة أخرى.
* أما عامر عبد الرحمن وهمد وعصام مزمل وحسن محمد الوسيلة فقد رفضوا مع سبق الإصرار الرد على الهاتف – وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للصادق حاج علي وأسامة الشاذلي وعبد الرحمن إبراهيم.
* هل يريد أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ من صحيفة الصدى أن تغمض عينيها عن كتابة الحقائق.. وأن يكتبوا فقط عن الإيجابيات ويخفون السلبيات وهي واضحة للعيان يدركها كل الشعب الأحمر.
* هل صحيح بأن الطاهر هواري بدأ في تنفيذ تصريحاته السابقة بحصر الأخبار والتصريحات على صحيفة واحدة؟
* ليت أعضاء مجلس التسيير يقرأوا ما يكتب في القروبات.
* على سبيل المثال لا الحصر بعد الاجتماع .. لا عينوا مدير كرة ولا مساعد مدرب ولا اتخذوا قراراً بشأن قطاع المراحل السنية والنظر في الاستقالات التي تم تقديمها ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ناس ونسي وهواري الله يحلنا منهم.
* ده شكلو ما اجتماع دي عشرة ونسة.
شبكة طيف المريخ
* مجلس فاشل ارحل ارحل .. عشان الزعيم.
صدى ثاني
* اليوم الأحد بنادي المريخ ضربة البداية لتجمع روابط الزعيم.
* الهدف – العمل سوياً من أجل رسم لوحة تشجيعية غير مسبوقة.
* الغرض الأساسي إعلان للجميع بعدم إطلاق الشماريخ والألعاب النارية والتشجيع الداوي واعتبار لقاء أمدرمان يوم 9 أبريل مباراة التأهل الحقيقية.
* الخطوات المستقبلية والاستعداد للسفر لمؤازرة الفريق في مباراة الرد تحت شعار لن تسير وحدك يا زعيم في بلاد المليون شهيد.
* النداء .. لكل المريخاب الأوفياء الخلص القابضين على جمر القضية.
* لا تنسوا التدافع صوب القلعة الحمراء اليوم.
* أعلموا بأن هنالك من ينتظر خسارتنا على أحر من الجمر ليشمت عليكم.
* فوتوا عليهم الفرصة بالحضور والتشجيع لتكرار سيناريو العام الماضي ودحر الوفاق وإقصائه من البطولة.
آخر الأصداء
* ماذا يحدث في النادي الأزرق؟
* بالأمس شطب الثلاثي واليوم موركورو وغداً ايشيا وبعد غدٍ مكسيم (بعد تسويقه).
* ابيكو نال جائزة أفضل لاعب ناشيء في غانا للعام 2015م فما هي الأسباب التي أدت لفشله في الهلال؟
* المناخ – الرجفة – تواضع مستوى زملائه – اللعب بجوار عمار الدمازين – أو أن من عاشر قوماً اربعين يوماً صار مثلهم (مساوي – أتير توماس).
* كلما بنى الكاردينال جديداً للهلال .. كلما شهدنا انهياراً على مستوى كرة القدم.
* بنى الجوهرة فخرج الهلال من الدور الأول للأبطال.
* حالياً بشر الأهلة بالأكاديمية.
* على الأهلة الصبر على فقدان الممتاز هذا الموسم.
* اجتماع المريخ لم يأت بجديد.
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
كلنا خلفك يا ونسي
* من ضمن مقررات إجتماع لجنة التسيير المريخية أمس تفويض عدد من أعضاء اللجنة لتحديد موعد لمقابلة المفوض الولائي للتباحث حول تحديد توقيت قيام الجمعة العمومية.
* القرار يعني بصورة واضحة أن اللجنة لا ترغب في الرحيل رغم عدم قدرتها على تسيير الأمور الإدارية وخاصة رئيسها الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي الذي يعتبر الأكثر إصراراً على البقاء حتى نهاية التكليف وحتى أصغر مشجع مريخي يعلم أن ونسي الأكثر رفضاً لقرار الرحيل وعقد جمعية عمومية قبل إنتهاء فترة التكليف.
* إذاً مما ذكر ومن تحليلنا وقراءتنا للأحداث نصل إلى حقيقة مفادها عدم وجود إنتخابات في القريب العاجل واللجنة ستواصل المسيرة حتى يونيو المقبل وهي فترة التكليف بواسطة الوزير الولائي.
* وبقاء اللجنة حتى فترة التكليف في يونيو المقبل تعني مواصلتها المسيرة إلى ما بعد التسجيلات النصفية وهنا يطل السؤال المهم: هل اللجنة تمتلك القدرة على التسجيلات المحلية وإنجاز ملف المحترفين الأجانب؟.
* اللجنة عاجزة عن توفير حافز التأهل لمرحلة دور الستة عشر من البطولة الأفريقية وعاجزة عن توفير سيارات للجهاز الفني والمحترفين وعاجزة عن توفير مرتبات الأجانب (جهاز فني ولاعبين) وعاجزة عن توفير كُلفة معسكر خارجي لمباراة الوفاق المقبلة وتلهث خلف مخاطبة الإتحاد لمنع تلفزة مباراتي الفريق في الممتاز أمام الإكسبريس ومريخ نيالا بغرض حشد أكبر عدد من الجمهور ومعروف أن هذا القرار لا يمكن تنفيذه لأن هناك شركة راعية للبطولة وهناك جهة تمتلك حق بث مباريات الدوري والمريخ لا يملك حق منعها من بث مباراتيه لأن تلك الجهات تستفيد من البث في إستقطاب الترويج.
* لجنة التسيير عاجزة عن توفير كل مستلزمات ما ذكرناه سابقًا وتصر على البقاء إلى ما بعد التسجيلات النصفية وهذا يشير منذ الآن إلى أن تسجيلات المريخ النصفية في مهب الريح بل لا توجد تسجيلات من الأساس.
* مثلاً المريخ في حاجة إلى ثلاثة محترفين جدد مكان أوكرا وكوفي وكريم الحسن.. فهل اللجنة قادرة على (تسوية) إستحقاقات الثلاثي وتوفير قيمة المحترفين الجدد أم سيواصل الثلاثي (غير المفيد) ومواصلتهم تعني عدم قدرة المريخ على مقارعة خصومه في البطولة الأفريقية حال تأهل لمرحلة المجموعات من البطولة الأفريقية أو تحدرج إلى الكونفيدرالية؟.
* سنتجاوز إصرار اللجنة وتحديدًا ونسي على مواصلة المسيرة حتى يونيو المقبل ونقول إن اللجنة ستجد منا كل الدعم ولكنا نطالبها بتوفير المال الذي يسهل تسيير الأمور بالطريقة المطلوبة.
* من الواضح أن لجنة التسيير (تراهن) على وصول الفريق لمرحلة المجموعات والإستفادة من حافز الـ450 ألف دولار من الكاف.
* ولكن من يضمن وصول الفريق للمجموعات في ظل الظروف الحالية؟
* لاعبون لم يتسلموا حتى اللحظة حافز التأهل لمرحلة الستة عشر من البطولة الأفريقية لا يمكن أن يؤدوا بمستوى يؤهلهم لمرحلة المجموعات ومعروف أن اللاعبين حريصون على كنز المال أكثر من كل شيء ولا يمكن أن يقدروا ظروف النادي.
* الموسم السابق تسلم كل لاعب حافزاً مقداره خمسة آلاف دولار عقب الفوز على وفاق سطيف رغم أن الفريق لم يتأهل للمربع الذهبي ورغم ذلك أظهر اللاعبون تمرداً واضحاً نهاية الموسم في مباريات الممتاز ونستدل بمباراة أهلي ودمدني بالمناقل.
* نكرر أن اللجنة ستجد منا دعمًا كبيراً حال نجحت في إستقطاب مال يعين على منح الجهاز الفني حقوقه كاملة بما فيها حافز التأهل وكذلك الحال للاعبين بمنحهم مرتباتهم وحافز التأهل ومتأخرات مقدم العقد زائدًا توفير قيمة التسجيلات للمحليين والمحترفين.
توقيعات متفرقة
* تم سحب سيارات الجهاز الفني بواسطة الشركة المستأجرة وهذا للعلم
* على الإخوة في لجنة التسيير الوضوح مع أهل المريخ وعدم تعويم الأمور ونطالبهم بالشفافية في تسيير الأمور.
* لا يوجد منطق واحد يبرر بقاء اللجنة حتى نهاية تكليفها دون توفير ما يسهل الأمور الإدارية.
* اللعب على عامل الزمن والرهان على إنتظار حافز الكاف تحت مظلة تكليف أعضاء لمقابلة المفوض كلها توجيهات لا تنطلي على العالمين ببواطن الأمور ومن شأنها تدمير ما تحقق من إنجازات.
* الوضوح مطلوب وعلى الأخ ونسي أن يكون شجاعاً ويخرج لأهل المريخ ويصرح بأنه لا توجد جمعية عمومية قبل نهاية التكليف في يونيو المقبل وإرداف التصريح بآخر بأنهم (تحصلوا) على المال اللازم لتسيير النشاط.
* ونقول لونسي: (علييييك الله ما تقول موعودين والمال حا يتدفق).. فقد إنتظرنا هذا التدفق كثيرًا ولم يحدث.
* نعلنها عالية.. كلنا خلفك يا ونسي.. شريطة إقناعنا بوجود المال اللازم لمواجهة كل المشاكل من إستحقاقات وتسجيلات.
* ملف التسجيلات أخطر من ملف الإستحقاقات الحالية لأن المريخ يحتاج إلى عناصر جديدة وهذه حقيقة ونخشى أن يطل علينا ونسي ويقول إن المريخ ليس في حاجة لأي لاعب والموجودين في الكشف أفضل العناصر.
* لا أدري لماذا يهاجم بعض الهلالاب رئيسهم الكاردينال رغم إجتهاده الكبير في إصلاح الحال المائل.
* الهجوم على الكاردينال على خلفية الخروج من البطولة الأفريقية غير منطقي ومن يتابع الهجوم يعتقد أن الهلال هو حامل اللقب الأفريقي الموسم السابق أو في عام 90 أو 80 أو حتى 70
* راعي الضان في الخلا يعلم أن الهلال فشل في تحقيق إنجاز خارجي منذ نشأته عام 1930 وخروجه في عهد الكاردينال أمر طبيعي.
* يُحمد لكردنة إجتهاده الكبير لتأسيس جهاز أشبال قوي ومتميز ويحسب له أنه أنجز أكبر مشروع في تاريخ الهلال منذ تأسيسه وهو الجوهرة الزرقاء وأوجد البسمة على شفاه الهلالاب وأراحهم نوعاً ما من من شماتة المريخاب ومعايرتهم بالزريبة وسوق العيش على إستادهم القديم.
* بكل صراحة الكاردينال يستحق التكريم من أهل الهلال ويستحق إطلاق إسمه على الجوهرة وتسميتها بجوهرة الكاردينال لأنها إنجاز خالص من شخصه بدلاً من الهجوم عليه صباح مساء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللواء كمال شقاق في توضيحات جديدة:
أبوجريشة أبلغنا بإصابة تراوري في مباراة واري وولفز بنيجيريا
المجلس سيجلس مع المفوض غداً لتحديد موعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية

التيجاني محمد أحمد

كشف اللواء كمال شقاق عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والناطق الرسمي باسم المجلس عن أدق تفاصيل ما دار في اجتماع مجلس إدارة النادي أمس وقال إن الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي شارك في اجتماع المجلس أمس وأبلغهم بعدم وجود أي مشاكل في فريق الكرة وأن كل ما يثار في هذا الخصوص عبر وسائل الإعلام فيه تضخيم مبالغ فيه, وأفاد شقاق أن أبوجريشة كشف لهم تفاصيل الإصابة التي تعرض لها المالي تراوري وقال إنها كانت منذ مباراة الفريق أمام واري وولفز في نيجيريا وأنه شارك في مباراة الإياب رغم الإصابة, كما كشف شقاق عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

في البدء قال اللواء كمال شقاق إن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أشاد في اجتماعه أمس بالعمل الكبير الذي قام به القطاع الرياضي بالأحمر ذاكراً أن الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة استعرض لهم تقرير رحلة مصر وأكد لهم أن فريق الكرة مستقر ولا توجد به أي مشاكل ونفى أبوجريشة في اجتماع المجلس أن يكون المالي تراوري تمرد على المريخ أو دفع بأي مطالب مالية لافتاً إلى أن اللاعب تعرض للإصابة في مباراة واري وولفز بنيجيريا ونظراً لضيق الوقت الذي يفصل بين جولتي الذهاب والإياب لم يخضع لأي فحوصات طبية بل شارك في مباراة الإياب بصورة طبيعية لكن اللاعب عانى من الإصابة بصورة أكبر بعد جولة الإياب فكان من الطبيعي أن يخضع للراحة المطلوبة مع إجراء الفحوصات الطبية اللازمة لتحديد العلاج المناسب أو السماح للاعب بالمشاركة حال أثبتت الفحوصات الطبية سلامته, ونوه شقاق لتقرير متكامل قدمه المهندس عبد القادر همد عن رحلة نيجيريا واشاد المجلس بالعمل الكبير الذي قامت به البعثة الإدارية مثلما أشاد بالعمل الرائع الذي قامت به أسرة السفارة السودانية في أبوجا والتي ظلت في خدمة المريخ منذ لحظة وصوله وحتى مغادرته ولعبت دوراً مهماً في تهيئة كل سبل النجاح لفريق الكرة في تلك الرحلة.

اجتماع مهم مع المفوضية

قال شقاق إن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أمن في اجتماعه أمس على ضرورة الجلوس مع مفوض هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم يوم غد الإثنين بغرض التفاكر معه لتحديد موعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية حتى تنتخب مجلس إدارة جديد, وأكد شقاق حرص المجلس على انعقاد الجمعية العمومية في أقرب وقت ممكن مؤكداً أن اجتماع وفد المجلس مع المفوضية غداً سيحسم الأمور بصورة قاطعة تفضي لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية في توقيت قريب.

إشادة بصحيفة المريخ

قال شقاق إن مجلس الإدارة سجل في اجتماعه أمس إشادة كبرى بصحيفة المريخ وامتدح نهجها المتوازن وشدد على ضرورة أن تسير في هذا الخط الذي أكسب الصحيفة احترام الجميع, ونفى شقاق أن يكون المجلس قد حسم في اجتماع الأمس أمر رئاسة بعثته المتجهة إلى الجزائر لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن الأمانة العامة ستظل في حالة اجتماعات متواصلة من أجل متابعة كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن سفر البعثة الحمراء إلى الجزائر, وتوقع شقاق أن تغادر بعثة المريخ إلى الجزائر عقب مباراة الفريق أمام الخرطوم الوطني في بطولة الدوري الممتاز, ولم يستبعد شقاق أن يستعد الأحمر لجولة الإياب بمعسكر خارجي لافتاً إلى أن القاهرة حتى الآن هي الخيار الأقرب لاستقبال معسكر الفرقة الحمراء استعداداً لمواجهة الوفاق, وراهن شقاق على قدرة المريخ في تخطي منافسه الجزائري والوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات ومواصلة المشوار الأفريقي بقوة.

قادرون على حل المشاكل المالية

أكد اللواء كمال شقاق استقرار فريق الكرة وقال إن المريخ يواصل تدريباته بجدية كبيرة من أجل مواصلة رحلة الانتصارات على الصعيدين الأفريقي والمحلي, ونفى شقاق أن يكون هناك أي تمرد وسط اللاعبين مؤكداً أن جميع عناصر الفرقة الحمراء تواصل المشوار بقوة وبحماس عالٍ ولهم رغبة كبيرة في إسعاد الجماهير الحمراء وأكد شقاق أن المجلس لا ينكر وجود بعض المستحقات للاعبين والجهاز الفني لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن الأمر أكثر من عادٍ ولا يرقى لمستوى وصفه بالأزمة.
*

----------

